# Drawing the line (Qatar)



## hash tag (Oct 21, 2021)

Following a recent discussion at work; I said I would not be watching the world cup because of the numerous issues around it. A very leftie colleague said he would watch it but with serious reservations and
another colleague said why not, where do you draw the line?
Where is the line drawn?


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2021)

I'll almost certainly watch it. I watched the Russia WC three years ago, and I watched the 2008 Beijing Olympics.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 21, 2021)

I'll be watching but have decided to not enjoy it.


----------



## Supine (Oct 21, 2021)

8ball said:


> I'll be watching but have decided to not enjoy it.



Typical England supporter


----------



## Riklet (Oct 30, 2021)

Im gonna watch it but theres no way I would go there.

Just boycotting it alone won't change much.


----------



## klang (Oct 30, 2021)

I'll watch it but will badmouth it in front of everybody.


----------



## spitfire (Oct 30, 2021)

Not sure. I watch F1 so already indirectly support various evil regimes. They have a race in Saudi this year which I’m not happy about. 

I usually watch the world and euros. Ireland not having qualified makes it a bit easier but Mlle Fire being French means it will be on whether I like it or not. 

I think klangs approach may be the way forward.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 30, 2021)

hash tag said:


> A very leftie colleague said he would watch it but with serious reservations


----------



## Hollis (Oct 30, 2021)

8ball said:


> I'll be watching but have decided to not enjoy it.



I mean I guess we could send Tottenham there..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 30, 2021)

I've been watching the T20 cricket world cup in the UAE which is little better than Qatar. 

Does watching bootleg streams make it OK?


----------



## Supine (Oct 30, 2021)

I just hope the England band don’t turn up


----------



## Wilf (Oct 31, 2021)

I'll not be watching it.  Thousands of deaths of migrant workers, people dying on the actual sportswash project itself rather than in the country more generally.  No thanks. In fact I really hope there isn't an urban forum on the next world cup.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 31, 2021)

It's all pretty grim, but does it actually help anyone to not watch it?

(Not a rhetorical question.)


----------



## stavros (Oct 31, 2021)

Raheem said:


> It's all pretty grim, but does it actually help anyone to not watch it?
> 
> (Not a rhetorical question.)


You'd like to think that FIFA have learnt at least some lessons from the uproar it's caused, and wouldn't do it again.

On the other hand countries don't have a binary classification as whether they're evil cunts or not. China has had the summer Olympics in the recent past, and the winter games next year, and Russia hosted the 2018 World Cup. Brazil has had both the summer games and the WC in the last decade, but are they to be avoided because they now have a nutcase in charge? I can't see any of those three realistically being excluded from the application processes.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 1, 2021)

Raheem said:


> It's all pretty grim, but does it actually help anyone to not watch it?
> 
> (Not a rhetorical question.)


I've banged on about the number of deaths and the exploitation of migrant workers, so I'd be a hypocrite watching it tbh.  

Inevitably you can get into 'but did you watch the WC when it was in x, y or z'. However this feels different in the number of lives thrown away directly in the process of building stadia and the infrastructure of the WC.  It probably doesn't make much difference if isolated consumers refuse to sit through the cola/budweiser/KFC adds but again, all that consumerism feels even worse when it's put into the service of sportswash and unnecessary death.

Qatar should have never got the WC. Them having got it, the FA should have refused to put a team in.  But none of those scumbags are going to clean up the game, quite the opposite.  Given the state of the world/neoliberalism, nobody is going to do it, so it's all a bit depressing.  So no, probably doesn't make much difference, but it would still feel a bit yucky watching it.

We'll have to wait for Gary Lineker and Gary Neville to lead the charge on twitter, lol.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2021)

Unexplained migrant worker deaths may be close to 70%
					

‘Meaningless’ death certificates routinely say heart or respiratory failure




					www.amnesty.org.uk
				




*"Unexplained migrant worker deaths may be close to 70%, as temperatures topping 40°C take terrible toll

‘Meaningless’ death certificates routinely say heart or respiratory failure was cause of death

‘Qatar is one of the richest countries in the world - not only can it afford to do far better, it has an obligation to do so’ - Steve Cockburn*

The Qatari authorities have failed to investigate the deaths of thousands of migrant workers over the past decade despite evidence of links between premature deaths and unsafe, searingly-hot working conditions, Amnesty International said today in a new report.

Amnesty’s 56-page report - In the Prime of their Lives - shows how the Qatari authorities routinely issues death certificates for migrant workers without conducting adequate investigations - instead attributing deaths to “natural causes” or vaguely-defined cardiac failures. "


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Nov 19, 2021)

Christ, that's grim reading.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2021)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Christ, that's grim reading.


Exactly. if that what it takes to hold a few games of football I can certainly live without it.
One of the richest countries in the world with appaling workers conditions 😡


----------



## Wilf (Nov 19, 2021)

I'm not going to criticise anyone who decides to watch it and once you get sat in your own front room all you are really doing is passively digesting the adverts that Qatar's 'commercial partners' will be churning out. Same time, there will be one hell of a bad smell there in the background.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2021)

People should always make up their own minds with anything, it is for them to live with their conscience and beliefs. I am happy to criticise those who agreed to choose Qatar and for the bribery they took


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2021)

It has one of the worst human rights records in the world says Lewis Hamilton, who will still take the dirty money to race there 😡








						Lewis Hamilton praised after wearing rainbow helmet in Qatar GP practice
					

Lewis Hamilton has been praised for “an incredible act of allyship” after wearing a rainbow-coloured helmet at the Qatar Grand Prix




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 20, 2021)

spitfire said:


> Not sure. I watch F1 so already indirectly support various evil regimes. They have a race in Saudi this year which I’m not happy about.
> 
> I usually watch the world and euros. Ireland not having qualified makes it a bit easier but Mlle Fire being French means it will be on whether I like it or not.
> 
> I think klangs approach may be the way forward.


I watch cycling and Bahrain, Israel and UAE all sponsor teams plus the biggest race of the year is in France. I think I too will follow Klang.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 5, 2021)

A pundit in Qatar speaks out 😡 Qatar’s BeIN Sports accused of stoking homophobia after pundit’s outburst


----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 16, 2021)

Activist feared dead

_Al-Maadeed tweeted in early October that her father had accessed the hotel and that her life was put at risk, after three alleged previous attempts to kill her by members of her family. On 12 October she tweeted “Sheikh Tamim is the only one who can prevent the danger to my life,” a reference to the Emir of Qatar, Sheikh Tamim bin Hamad al-Thani.

She tweeted “still not safe”, and later “a bit more OK”, the following day, followed by a thumbs up emoji. She has not spoken publicly since.

Al-Maadeed documented her flight from Qatar two years ago, which included stealing her father’s mobile phone to request an exit permit, as Qatari guardianship laws prevent unmarried women under the age of 25 from travelling alone outside the country without the permission of a male guardian.

Her exile followed years of alleged domestic abuse and efforts by her family to curtail her movements. She told Human Rights Watch that “[I was] only allowed to go to school and back. Anything else [and I] can expect a beating.”_

‘If I’m not on social media, I’m dead’: Qatari feminist activist feared killed or detained


----------



## hash tag (Mar 31, 2022)

It is only about the football. Apologise, no. 
Qatar World Cup 2022: Criticism 'ill-informed', says tournament chief Hassan Al-Thawadi - Qatar chief says World Cup criticism ill-informed


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## bromley (Jun 16, 2022)

Will watch it on TV but won't buy any merch or go to any games etc.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 16, 2022)

It's all about the money (interesting source)


			https://www.middleeasteye.net/news/qatar-world-cup-cantona-condemn-only-about-money


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 28, 2022)

Denmark make Qatar World Cup kit protest
					

Denmark will wear "toned down" jerseys for the World Cup to protest against Qatar's human rights record and treatment of migrant workers.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Good on them.



> Denmark will wear "toned down" shirts for the World Cup to protest against host Qatar's human rights record and its treatment of migrant workers.
> 
> Kit provider Hummel has also designed a third, all-black kit, to represent the "colour of mourning".
> Hummel said it "does not wish to be visible" in a tournament it claims "has cost thousands of lives".
> ...


----------



## hash tag (Sep 28, 2022)

I suppose a token gesture is better than nothing.


----------



## Raheem (Sep 28, 2022)

Buying South African fruit and scribbling on the stickers with a marker pen.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 29, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I suppose a token gesture is better than nothing.



Very, _very_ slightly better than nothing.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 29, 2022)

For me, It’s not so much about whether boycotting it will “make a difference”. It’s simply that I can’t watch a match of football knowing that loads of people died just to make the stadium so I can watch it. I’d just spend the whole 90 minutes feeling sick about the slave labour it took to make it happen. How can that be entertaining?  I can’t turn off my disgust just so I can watch some sport


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 29, 2022)

I know he's mentioned elsewhere, but always good to put the boot in to the greedy shitbag:









						Eric Cantona: David Beckham made a 'big, big mistake' becoming Qatar World Cup ambassador
					

Eric Cantona has criticised his former Manchester United team-mate David Beckham for his position as a 2022 Qatar World Cup ambassador.




					www.eurosport.com
				






> Eric Cantona has criticised his former Manchester United team-mate David Beckham for his position as a 2022 Qatar World Cup ambassador.
> 
> Asked if he would become an ambassador as his former Man Utd team-mate Beckham had done, Cantona stated: “I would not do it at all. I do completely the opposite. In January 2022, I started to say that. Maybe I was the first one.
> “But I am free to do it. And of course, an ex-player paid to do this kind of thing…”
> “It could be they don’t know what has happened there. Or, if they know it, I think they did wrong. I think they made a big mistake. A big, big mistake.”


----------



## 8ball (Sep 29, 2022)

kabbes said:


> For me, It’s not so much about whether boycotting it will “make a difference”. It’s simply that I can’t watch a match of football knowing that loads of people died just to make the stadium so I can watch it. I’d just spend the whole 90 minutes feeling sick about the slave labour it took to make it happen. How can that be entertaining?  I can’t turn off my disgust just so I can watch some sport



<wonders which sports _don’t_ involve switching off disgust to at least some extent…>


----------



## tonysingh (Sep 29, 2022)

I'd rather shit in my hands and clap than watch this utter disgrace of a world cup. For personal reasons I support Germany and if we win, it'll have to be one of those with an asterisk next to it, so as the denote an issue with it. Tbf because of the blatant corruption, the deaths of slave workers and the countries appalling human rights record, I couldn't give a flying fuck if we finish bottom of our group. 



Fuck this world cup, fuck FIFA for being corrupt enough to award to Qatar, fuck Qatar and fuck all the wanky British pundits that'll do their insipid thing without mentioning all that's wrong with it.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 4, 2022)

Now I am of Cymru I shall watch the goup stages in the pub next door supporting the sons of Glyndwr against the global hegemony and evil regimes.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 5, 2022)

French cities will not be putting up big screens to watch the World Cup.



> Local authorities in Marseille, Lille, Bordeaux, Reims, Nancy, Rodez and the capital have announced they will not install giant television screens as in the past to relay matches.
> 
> “This competition has gradually turned into a human and environmental disaster, incompatible with the values we want to see conveyed through sport and especially football,” Benoît Payan, the mayor of Marseille and head of a leftwing and environmentalist coalition, said in a statement.
> 
> In Lille, the city council unanimously voted not to broadcast World Cup matches. The city’s Socialist mayor, Martine Aubry, said holding the competition in Qatar was “a nonsense in terms of human rights, the environment and sport”.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 5, 2022)

I think the headline is enough for this tangentially related news.

Saudi Arabia win bid to host 2029 Asian Winter Games at desert megacity


----------



## hash tag (Oct 5, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> I think the headline is enough for this tangentially related news.
> 
> Saudi Arabia win bid to host 2029 Asian Winter Games at desert megacity


ultimate green washing. It will of course be the most environmentally friendly games, ever.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 5, 2022)

hash tag said:


> ultimate green washing. It will of course be the most environmentally friendly games, ever.


Aren't they all?


----------



## spellbinder (Oct 5, 2022)

I can't wait to watch the news coverage of all those polite non swearing sober fans, respectfully bowing their heads in worship with not an exposed beer belly in sight 



WTAF were FIFA thinking - it's gonna be carnage before the first match is even played


----------



## hash tag (Oct 5, 2022)

In countries like that, I thought blokes were relatively free to dress how they like. It's only women who have to cover up?


----------



## spellbinder (Oct 5, 2022)

Free to dress as they want to a certain degree but I can't see topless sunburned men in shorts and sandals going down too well - call me cynical, i'm happy to be proven wrong


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 5, 2022)

What’s the Qatari position on throwing plastic outdoor chairs around the local equivalent of a piazza


----------



## 8ball (Oct 5, 2022)

spellbinder said:


> I can't wait to watch the news coverage of all those polite non swearing sober fans, respectfully bowing their heads in worship with not an exposed beer belly in sight
> 
> View attachment 345917
> 
> WTAF were FIFA thinking - it's gonna be carnage before the first match is even played



Is that image actually related to the world cup or just something from a Qatari leaflet for general tourists?


----------



## spellbinder (Oct 6, 2022)

8ball said:


> Is that image actually related to the world cup or just something from a Qatari leaflet for general tourists?


The one above is a general tourist one.
These are the dress code guide lines for visitors during the world cup


Qatar imposes a dress code for tourists going to the World Cup

Clothes you can’t wear in Qatar​*– Low cut clothes: *It is considered a lack of respect for women to wear low-cut clothing.

*– shorts*: Unless you are in the hotel pool area.

*– Skirts*: No minis or skirts that reveal legs are allowed.

A campaign has been launched through social networks, where it is indicated which clothes can be worn and which cannot.
*– Tight or ripped jeans*: They ask for clothes that are not clinging to the body or too revealing.

*– bare shoulders:* Off-the-shoulder tops, dresses, sleeveless tops or cover-ups are not permitted. It’s not good to show your shoulders.

*– Swimming*: Only accepted at private beaches or hotel pools. If you are going to a public beach, you must wear a shirt and pants below the knee. In case of non-compliance with this rule, the police will catch the parties and arrest the tourist.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2022)

spellbinder said:


> The one above is a general tourist one.
> These are the dress code guide lines for visitors during the world cup
> View attachment 345971
> Qatar imposes a dress code for tourists going to the World Cup
> ...


The footballers are going to struggle to play dressed like that


----------



## Numbers (Oct 6, 2022)

No way are they going to be able to police that with the many 1000s of fans from different countries and in that heat.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 6, 2022)

I wouldn't bet on that.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 6, 2022)

Do you think they would make mass arrests if say 10/20/30000 fans are all wearing shorts?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2022)

I think they wanted the World Cup and now they’re going to get the World Cup. Good


----------



## hash tag (Oct 6, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Do you think they would make mass arrests if say 10/20/30000 fans are all wearing shorts?


anyone with a brain cell would know not to mess with the police out there, I certainly wouldn't.
I should imagine they will be laying down the law to every visitor from the minute the arrive in the country.


----------



## zahir (Oct 6, 2022)

I'm wondering what the response will be to protests or chanting at the Iran matches.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 6, 2022)

hash tag said:


> anyone with a brain cell would know not to mess with the police out there, I certainly wouldn't.
> I should imagine they will be laying down the law to every visitor from the minute the arrive in the country.


I totally agree mate, but I can see 1000s of fans not fully adhering to the rules.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 6, 2022)

There’s a strong chance some fans are going to be straight into a drunk tank at the airport surely?


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 6, 2022)

zahir said:


> I'm wondering what the response will be to protests or chanting at the Iran matches.



Qatar is largely sunni so I guess the Qatari government will be enjoying Iran's upheaval.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 6, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I totally agree mate, but I can see 1000s of fans not fully adhering to the rules.


Sorry, I have a little brain fog at the moment and am less coherent than normal.

There are fans on registers in the UK that have been banned from travelling in connection with footie which is a start.
I imagine customs will be heavily policed and anyone they don't like the look of will be sent home on the next flight out.
It's is possible that if they are carrying material that is offensive to the locals they will also be sent packing, in fact sent packing for any little excuse.

On the other hand, they might well try and show the world how tolerant they are, but pigs might fly.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 6, 2022)

hash tag said:


> On the other hand, they might well try and show the world how tolerant they are...



That's what I'm expecting.
Be nicey nicey and hope no one mentions the dead slaves.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 6, 2022)

With something like 800000 fans expected over the course of the tournament there isn’t a hope in hell the rules will be followed.


----------



## CNT36 (Oct 6, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Qatar is largely sunni so I guess the Qatari government will be enjoying Iran's upheaval.


They may not as Qatar were buddying up to Iran until relatively recently around accusations of their supporting terror and the spat with Saudi Arabia. This still may be the case but I haven't been paying much attention lately.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 6, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> They may not as Qatar were buddying up to Iran until relatively recently around accusations of their supporting terror and the spat with Saudi Arabia. This still may be the case but I haven't been paying much attention lately.




It's inevitably more complicated than I thought.  I assumed the smaller countries just lined up behind Iran or Saudi depending upon which branch of Islam they followed


----------



## hash tag (Oct 8, 2022)

10,000 litres, per pitch, per day 








						10,000 litres a day for each pitch: water strain in the Gulf and the Qatar World Cup
					

Reliance on desalination comes with a big environmental cost for the region’s marine environment




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## spellbinder (Oct 8, 2022)

It keeps on getting better
What a fucking farce.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 8, 2022)

I'll do what I always do before a WC/Euros, call it bullshit, only fit for jingoistic nationalists, where the football will be dull, England will be shit, and it'll be run by apologists who have sold the lives of thousands in name of 'football'. 

Then I'll probably see someone score a screamer (probably Germany) and by the 3rd round be telling everyone that actually 'Harry Maguire seems like a top bloke and is just underused at United'.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 8, 2022)

Are any normal people actually going to go though?

Badly worded, am knackered, hope ykwim. Just doesn't seem like a destination people will go for. Edit: I guess I'm assuming it's expensive.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 9, 2022)

RE; keeping everyone under strict control, here's a start Fans with football banning orders must hand over passports ahead of World Cup


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 9, 2022)

Actually, after watching Liverpool this season, I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Epico (Oct 10, 2022)

Supine said:


> I just hope the England band don’t turn up



It's not them going that I have a problem with, but I would rather them just fucking stay there.


----------



## tonysingh (Oct 10, 2022)

It would be a truly cruel abuse of human rights to subject the Qatar people to the England band.


----------



## spellbinder (Oct 10, 2022)

Rebelda said:


> Are any normal people actually going to go though?
> 
> Badly worded, am knackered, hope ykwim. Just doesn't seem like a destination people will go for. Edit: I guess I'm assuming it's expensive.


Packages available for 13 nighs, 4 matches and economy travel from £4,060 selling out fast


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2022)

hash tag said:


> RE; keeping everyone under strict control, here's a start Fans with football banning orders must hand over passports ahead of World Cup


I think even the thickest most violent hoodie with no regard whatsoever for the law would think several times before travelling to Qatar for a scrap


----------



## hash tag (Oct 10, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I think even the thickest most violent hoodie with no regard whatsoever for the law would think several times before travelling to Qatar for a scrap


Or maybe see it as a challenge


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Or maybe see it as a challenge


What, returning home without being flogged for drinking, with both hands and uncrucified?


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 10, 2022)

spellbinder said:


> Packages available for 13 nighs, 4 matches and economy travel from £4,060 selling out fast


Considering what I’m paying for 2 nights hotel and 2 matches in Marseilles (with no travel included) then that seems a good deal - assuming I liked football


----------



## ouirdeaux (Oct 10, 2022)

spellbinder said:


> View attachment 345917
> 
> WTAF were FIFA thinking - it's gonna be carnage before the first match is even played



Fake poster.






						Did the Qatar government release poster regarding sanctions for the 2022 FIFA World Cup? Read-Fact check | DFRAC_ORG
					






					dfrac.org


----------



## spellbinder (Oct 10, 2022)

Makes you wonder how far from the truth it is.


----------



## spellbinder (Oct 10, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Considering what I’m paying for 2 nights hotel and 2 matches in Marseilles (with no travel included) then that seems a good deal - assuming I liked football


The price does say FROM £4,060 - probably equates to being stuck in a non airconditioned muggy gaff, sweating like a bollock and eating camels eye balls and foreskins for that price.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 10, 2022)

I will watch it, watched Russia last time, football is a bit of a cesspit anyway.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 10, 2022)

Won't be able to avoid it but I've no interest. Purely because I'm a socialist.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 10, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> I will watch it, watched Russia last time, football is a bit of a cesspit anyway.


I think I might have held my nose if it was 'just' sportswash for a gruesome regime. But adding in all the migrant workers who have died and the conditions the rest had to endure, nah.  Having said that, a few games in, I might weaken.    Presume all the matches are free to air?  Edit - yes, they are.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 11, 2022)

tonysingh said:


> Tbf because of the blatant corruption, the deaths of slave workers and the countries appalling human rights record,


The thread is about where do you draw the line and its an interesting question - we live on a hell hole planet and anything involving states and big money is always deeply toxic.
Even in recent times rogue state Britain has killed way more innocent people than Qatar ever has and top level football corruption is nothing new or special in this World Cup. Construction workers being worked to death are the main unique factor here though looking at the UK blacklisting scandal for UK construction workers - blacklisting most often based on health and safety campaigners - shows we aren't a million miles ahead on that front either.

Inevitably once the nights draw in and the sofa beckons I'll be sucked in . Its an ugly spectacle but thats modern football.

"The first Muslim country to hold a World Cup" though is a good thing if on balance it chips away at a layer of Islamaphobia and generally makes the world a smaller place


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 11, 2022)

Interesting to see that football matches are still more important than anything else for some people. Some hilarious justifications going around. I’m watching it for the Muslims lol that’s a good one.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 11, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Interesting to see that football matches are still more important than anything else for some people. Some hilarious justifications going around. I’m watching it for the Muslims lol that’s a good one.



It's a classic All That's Solid Melts bit of globalisation


----------



## klang (Oct 11, 2022)

I don't think Qatar will give too much of a fuck about a few drunken football fans. They will turn a blind eye to slightly outrageous behaviour, and use it to show how they've modernised and how liberal they are now. They don't want to be internationally shamed or even cause a diplomatic row. 
Once the WC is over things will go back to how they were, esp for Qataris and the muslim working class.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 11, 2022)

There is actually no positives to come out of the WC in Qatar.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 11, 2022)

Noticed on the social medias that a lot of folk are criticising Neville, Beckham , etc for coining it in for the World Cup - and tbf , they are (Beckham particularly) and the criticism from who I would describe as GB News folk seems to centre on the two of them and other "woke" footballers defending and promoting LGBT+ rights and issues over here, yet are prepared to go to Qatar where those rights are non-existent. Now these folk have a point. But, the same folk will also criticise the same folk for promoting "woke" stuff over here - and slag them off as virtue signalling. Saw a bizarre clip of well-known LGBT ally, Jim Davidson criticising Neville, et al for working in Qatar.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 11, 2022)

On the negative side, it’s not a football country with no hope of growing the game there. It’s too hot even at this time of year so that will affect the matches, and also there’s a massive environmental impact of creating and running these stadiums in the desert, some of which have air conditioning. Then you get onto the human rights issues, it’s sports washing by a repressive regime where homosexuality is illegal and they treat migrants as slaves.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 11, 2022)

ska invita said:


> The thread is about where do you draw the line and its an interesting question - we live on a hell hole planet and anything involving states and big money is always deeply toxic.
> Even in recent times rogue state Britain has killed way more innocent people than Qatar ever has and top level football corruption is nothing new or special in this World Cup. Construction workers being worked to death are the main unique factor here though looking at the UK blacklisting scandal for UK construction workers - blacklisting most often based on health and safety campaigners - shows we aren't a million miles ahead on that front either.
> 
> Inevitably once the nights draw in and the sofa beckons I'll be sucked in . Its an ugly spectacle but thats modern football.
> ...


Given the relative size of populations - UK 67 million and, according to wiki:, 313,000 for Qatar (2.6 million if you include expatriates) - the deaths of 6500 construction workers on one (large) project is dramatic.  There's no comparison to be made to the UK construction industry, aside from deaths in both country being about power and exploitation.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 11, 2022)

Sorry for slight side track; latest example of green washing 
BBC News - British Cycling criticised after announcing Shell sponsorship and climate-aware initiatives








						British Cycling criticised over Shell sponsorship
					

British Cycling is accused of getting involved in "greenwashing" after announcing an eight-year sponsorship deal with oil giant Shell.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## kabbes (Oct 11, 2022)

Greenwashing and sportswashing are both problems. But objecting to the deaths of thousands of migrant slave workers that died to build the very stadiums the games will be played in is not an objection based on  sportswashing. Fuck, what’s next?  The Running Man for real?


----------



## moochedit (Oct 11, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Interesting to see that football matches are still more important than anything else for some people. Some hilarious justifications going around. I’m watching it for the Muslims lol that’s a good one.


There is no moral dilemma for me as i'm not into football (although i'm sometimes forced to put it on when a football loving mate visits cos of the whinging i'd get otherwise).


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2022)

Of all the World Cups finals that Wales could have reached over the past 60 years, the one time they qualify it's at fucking, disgusting Qatar.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 15, 2022)

Just report on the football please, is the message from the Qatari organisers 









						Qatar World Cup accused of imposing ‘chilling’ restrictions on media
					

Conditions restrict where international broadcasters, including BBC and ITV, are permitted to film




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 15, 2022)

Kier Starmer has stated he is going to protest against the regime by only watching it from his sofa rather than going there in person.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 15, 2022)

I just caught 10 seconds on BBC doing a piece, possibly about worker deaths.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 24, 2022)

It's a country that just keeps on taking!
both horrible and foul stories...........








						Qatar: Security Forces Arrest, Abuse LGBT People
					

Qatar Preventive Security Department forces have arbitrarily arrested lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender (LGBT) people and subjected them to ill-treatment in detention, Human Rights Watch said today. LGBT people interviewed said that their mistreatment took place as recently as September...




					www.hrw.org
				












						How an abandoned baby led to strip-searches in Qatar
					

British and Australian women speak out about their trauma following invasive medical examinations by Qatari officials in 2020.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				





I hear Starmer has declared he will not be attending and that some England fans also because of travel difficulties.

On the other hand, I see the wags are going out there on a spending spree and to watch 10 year old boys from other countries, strapped to camels trying to race them.


----------



## platinumsage (Oct 24, 2022)

Mark Drakeford is going

A Welsh government spokesperson said:
“We believe that it is better to engage with countries that do not always share our values on human rights, LGBTQ+ rights, workers’ rights and political and religious freedom. Engaging with countries provides an opportunity to develop a platform for further discussion, to raise awareness and to potentially influence a change in approach.”

I’m looking forward to learn how he plans to engage with the Emir on those issues and seeing what progress he makes.









						Drakeford to break Labour Party boycott of Qatar and go to World Cup
					

First Minister Mark Drakeford and two Welsh Government cabinet members will travel to Qatar to support Wales at the World Cup




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 24, 2022)

editor said:


> Of all the World Cups finals that Wales could have reached over the past 60 years, the one time they qualify it's at fucking, disgusting Qatar.


Will you be watching?


----------



## 1927 (Oct 24, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Mark Drakeford is going
> 
> A Welsh government spokesperson said:
> “We believe that it is better to engage with countries that do not always share our values on human rights, LGBTQ+ rights, workers’ rights and political and religious freedom. Engaging with countries provides an opportunity to develop a platform for further discussion, to raise awareness and to potentially influence a change in approach.”
> ...


Disgraceful decision.


----------



## RainbowTown (Oct 25, 2022)

Gay rights campaigner Peter Tatchell is stopped by police in Qatar
					

Tatchell, 70, staged his one-man protest outside the National Museum of Qatar in Doha on Tuesday, with pictures showing him holding a placard supporting Qatari LGBT people.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				













						Peter Tatchell ‘arrested in Qatar while protesting against LGBT rights record’ | ITV News
					

The human rights activist was detained near the national museum in Doha as he staged a demonstration against “one of the most homophobic regimes on Earth”. | ITV News London




					www.itv.com
				





I may disagree with him on some issues, yes, but total solidarity with him on this one.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 25, 2022)

70 years old and still campaigning 👍


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Will you be watching?



It's one of my life's dreams to watch Wales play in World Cup. I would have travelled vast distances and burnt through my savings to watch them on the world's stage for the one time in my long life.

But I won't be travelling to Qatar. And of course I'll fucking watch them play on whatever Freeview platform is available.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 25, 2022)

RainbowTown said:


> Gay rights campaigner Peter Tatchell is stopped by police in Qatar
> 
> 
> Tatchell, 70, staged his one-man protest outside the National Museum of Qatar in Doha on Tuesday, with pictures showing him holding a placard supporting Qatari LGBT people.
> ...



Massive respect for that guy.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Just report on the football please, is the message from the Qatari organisers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's beyond a joke:



> Broadcasters, such as the BBC and ITV, will effectively be barred from filming at accommodation sites, such as those housing migrant workers, under the terms of filming permits issued by the Qatari government.
> 
> 
> According to the terms, recording at government buildings, universities, places of worship and hospitals is also prohibited, along with filming at residential properties and private businesses.
> ...


----------



## Wilf (Oct 25, 2022)

editor said:


> It's one of my life's dreams to watch Wales play in World Cup. I would have travelled vast distances and burnt through my savings to watch them on the world's stage for the one time in my long life.
> 
> But I won't be travelling to Qatar. *And of course I'll fucking watch them play on whatever Freeview platform is available.*


Can I ask why? That's not an antagonistic question, I'm just interested how you square that with what you've said.  And really I'm asking because I'm facing the same dilemma about watching England, whether it's possible to 'just' watch the football.

Edit: where I'm at currently is that I won't watch it, but I suspect I might weaken.  If I do I'll feel very yucky.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Can I ask why? That's not an antagonistic question, I'm just interested how you square that with what you've said.  And really I'm asking because I'm facing the same dilemma about watching England, whether it's possible to 'just' watch the football.
> 
> Edit: where I'm at currently is that I won't watch it, but I suspect I might weaken.  If I do I'll feel very yucky.


Hate the country. Hate the football authorities. Love the game. Wales haven't qualified for the World Cup since 1958. Not once. Ever.  This is most likely a once in a lifetime thing for me and - most likely - they won't be in it for long. So I shall cheer  them on whilst loathing Qatar.

And as I said, if it had been just about anywhere else, it would have made a holiday of a lifetime with all my family. Instead, it's the sofa. On my own.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 25, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Mark Drakeford is going
> 
> A Welsh government spokesperson said:
> “We believe that it is better to engage with countries that do not always share our values on human rights, LGBTQ+ rights, workers’ rights and political and religious freedom. Engaging with countries provides an opportunity to develop a platform for further discussion, to raise awareness and to potentially influence a change in approach.”
> ...


Another politician on a freebie.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 25, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Another politician on a freebie.



I don't know much about Drakeford, except that my Dad hates him with a fury.
Which makes me think he can't be all bad, but this is not an encouraging sign.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 25, 2022)

It's an easy stick to beat football fans or yourself with isn't it? And people like beating up football fans and themselves.

Look at you, you fascist, watching the culmination of a tournament you've watched your whole life.

Tbf, football fans need to remind themselves it's not your fucking game, it never has been and it never will be. And the greatest image of this is forever preserved from when Blatter pulled out 'Qatar'. Our game? Really?

I can understand kabbes position. Fair play etc. But for me there's plenty in the world I can't stomach that might stop me doing all sorts of things if I were inclined that way. I think some other people are a bit more moral high ground, while probably not doing one other single thing in their lives to either protest against Qatar or raise awareness or what not. It's just a stick.

I'm comfortable Qatar is not my fault. I'm comfortable with what I've done and continue to do in my life to fight and protest injustice and wrong. I know which side I'm on. Watching a bit of telly, or not watching a bit of telly, alters nothing.


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2022)

👆 yep, that


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2022)

If you can enjoy the match despite knowing the literal institutional murder that was enacted to build the stadium it is being played in then I see no harm in watching it. It’s not like refusing to watch it will make any difference. I just wouldn’t be able to enjoy it, any more than a vegetarian would enjoy eating a bacon sandwich. No matter goes delicious the sandwich, no matter how little difference refusing it will make, if you won’t enjoy it then what’s the point?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 25, 2022)

kabbes said:


> If you can enjoy the match despite knowing the literal institutional murder that was enacted to build the stadium it is being played in then I see no harm in watching it.



Beautifully passive-aggressive phrasing.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2022)

8ball said:


> Beautifully passive-aggressive phrasing.


It is, but not intentionally so. It’s just literally the contingency that forms the necessary condition for watching it.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 25, 2022)

kabbes said:


> It is, but not intentionally so. It’s just literally the contingency that forms the necessary condition for watching it.



Well, almost.  See post #3 for counter point.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2022)

8ball said:


> Well, almost.  See post #3 for counter point.


Yes, I guess you can decide to watch it and not enjoy it. Well done.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 25, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Yes, I guess you can decide to watch it and not enjoy it. Well done.



Such are the dangers of skipping important steps in your calculations.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2022)

8ball said:


> Such are the dangers of skipping important steps in your calculations.


I also choose not to watch entertainment events I won’t enjoy. There, happy?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 25, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I also choose not to watch entertainment events I won’t enjoy. There, happy?



A full if-then table laying out the potential permutations would have cleared up potential ambiguity, but in this case I accept your abridged reasoning.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 26, 2022)

editor said:


> Hate the country. Hate the football authorities. Love the game. Wales haven't qualified for the World Cup since 1958. Not once. Ever.  This is most likely a once in a lifetime thing for me and - most likely - they won't be in it for long. So I shall cheer  them on whilst loathing Qatar.
> 
> And as I said, if it had been just about anywhere else, it would have made a holiday of a lifetime with all my family. Instead, it's the sofa. On my own.


Thanks for the reply and I do get the 'once in a lifetime dilemma' thing.

For me, it reduces itself down to an emotional thing.  If I do no more than watch the games on freeview channel, which I think the games are all on, I'm doing nothing worse than adding to the viewing figures. It's just how yucky I would (and possibly _will) _feel.

Maybe the way to go is some kind of medieval style set of church indulgences, every time I watch a match, bung a few quid to migrant workers campaigns.  There, guilt assuaged and I can now get on with watching England going out in the round of 32 (or whatever round it is coming after the group stage).


----------



## spellbinder (Oct 26, 2022)

I will be watching the whole tournament with family and friends and i refuse being made to feel guilty for following and supporting my team, the team i have invested love, tears and heartache in over 5 decades. Fuck fifa the  money grabbing selfish bastards, i bet that won't feel any guilt.

I feel for the players, the marred excitement for the young uns getting to their first world cup - the older players  who will probably be playing in their last world cup. 
Just enjoy and support the love of the game. fuck the hypocrisy.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2022)

kabbes said:


> If you can enjoy the match despite knowing the literal institutional murder that was enacted to build the stadium it is being played in then I see no harm in watching it. It’s not like refusing to watch it will make any difference. I just wouldn’t be able to enjoy it, any more than a vegetarian would enjoy eating a bacon sandwich. No matter goes delicious the sandwich, no matter how little difference refusing it will make, if you won’t enjoy it then what’s the point?


Try looking around your own home and I'm sure you'll find loads of goods that are literally created through the misery and exploitation of others. But I'm sure you don't beat yourself every time you use them, like you expect football fans to do for merely watching their team play.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 26, 2022)

spellbinder said:


> I will be watching the whole tournament with family and friends and i refuse being made to feel guilty for following and supporting my team, the team i have invested love, tears and heartache in over 5 decades. Fuck fifa the  money grabbing selfish bastards, i bet that won't feel any guilt.
> 
> I feel for the players, the marred excitement for the young uns getting to their first world cup - the older players  who will probably be playing in their last world cup.
> Just enjoy and support the love of the game. fuck the hypocrisy.


To be honest, I don't think there's a 'correct' position on this.  Any of the posts in the last couple of pages add up to  decent positon to hold.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 26, 2022)

editor said:


> Try looking around your own home and I'm sure you'll find loads of goods that are literally created through the misery and exploitation of others. But I'm sure you don't beat yourself every time you use them, like you expect football fans to do for merely watching their team play.


I’m sorry, where did I say that football fans should beat themselves up?

I’m merely saying that I personally can’t watch a football match being played in a stadium that was specifically built for that match, knowing that the building of it involved the driving to death of slave labour. The knowledge of what happened to create that match would ruin my enjoyment of it sufficiently that to watch it would be nothing but an exercise in masochism. So I won’t. 

If that’s not true for you then I’m not telling you to not watch it and I’m not telling you to beat yourself up. So be it. You do you. 

We all decide where our personal line is drawn. Indeed, that’s the topic of this thread. For me, the line for enjoying a football match is drawn well before the point that slaves are driven to death to make the match happen.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 26, 2022)

My personal line. I'm not going.

It grieves me to miss Wales at a world cup.
If I'm honest with myself it may never happen again in my lifetime.

Yet I can't support a Twatar world cup.

This coming from someone who spent a whole month in France for the French euros and has high priority in the loyalty scheme.

Yet my gay friend has been out there doing events work for the World cup. Its his own business and times have been hard in the events industry but I can't help but judge him a little.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2022)

kabbes said:


> I’m sorry, where did I say that football fans should beat themselves up?
> 
> I’m merely saying that I personally can’t watch a football match being played in a stadium that was specifically built for that match, knowing that the building of it involved the driving to death of slave labour. The knowledge of what happened to create that match would ruin my enjoyment of it sufficiently that to watch it would be nothing but an exercise in masochism. So I won’t.
> 
> ...


Oh come on. You were projecting furiously. As you are now. And you can't even see the hypocrisy in that while using devices and gadgets that are stuffed full of the products of exploited people.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 26, 2022)

editor said:


> Oh come on. You were projecting furiously. As you are now. And you can't even see the hypocrisy in that while using devices and gadgets that are stuffed full of the products of exploited people.


You think that I’m the one projecting here

Lol. Ok editor.


----------



## RainbowTown (Oct 26, 2022)

Our (current) Foreign secretary's view:









						LGBT football fans told to be respectful at Qatar World Cup
					

Labour called Foreign Secretary James Cleverly's remarks about the World Cup "shockingly tone-deaf".



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Two words for you Mr Cleverly: FUCK OFF.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 26, 2022)

editor said:


> Oh come on. You were projecting furiously. As you are now. And you can't even see the h*ypocrisy in that while using devices and gadgets that are stuffed full of the products of exploited people.*


I'm not sure about that kind of logic. Ditto such arguments as 'oh, I bet you  watched the WC in Russia' etc.  They end up being fatalistic reasons to do nothing or, as in this case, allowing a gruesome regime to garner all this publicity.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not being preachy and now that it's happening there's relatively little you can do (though I suspect there will be online actions etc.).  I'm not even saying don't watch it, I just feel it's best to avoid these relativistic arguments.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 26, 2022)

We have to be respectful to the host nation, show compromise and flexibility. NOT. Fuck em. 








						'Be respectful of the host nation' - LGBT fans told
					

UK Foreign Secretary James Cleverly's remarks come ahead of next month's World Cup in Qatar.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Oct 27, 2022)

If everybody took a few seconds during interviews to speak out - I suppose this is something but I can't help feeling it would make more 
of a statement if they refused to go, who knows other teams might follow that lead Australia players criticise World Cup hosts Qatar









						Watch: Statement from the Socceroos
					

Over the last few years, we have been on a journey to understand and learn more about the situation in Qatar.   Watch our statement in the player above.




					www.socceroos.com.au


----------



## hash tag (Oct 27, 2022)

.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 27, 2022)

I'll watch it sure and I'll mute the adverts as always, and I'll steer clear of the ing-er-lund twats. Standard issue tournament tbf.

Just downloaded the World Cup calendar for my phone. Looks like Monday 21 Nov is the day to take a half day off work. England v Iran at 1pm and USA v Wales at 7pm.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 4, 2022)

Fifa tells World Cup nations to 'focus on football'
					

Fifa writes to all 32 teams competing at the controversial World Cup in Qatar to tell them the time has come to "focus on the football".




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




If any further proof were required of how rotten FIFA is.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 4, 2022)

This had a few seconds coverage on Question Time last night


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2022)

I love the bones of him









						Players & managers are not politicians - Klopp
					

Liverpool manager Jurgen Klopp says players and managers are not politicians, amid continued scrutiny over the 2022 World Cup.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## chilango (Nov 5, 2022)

I'm not planning on watching it. First - and probably only - time Wales qualify and I'm just not excited at all. There's no pleasure in it for me. I'm kinda with kabbes on this one. It's not a "boycott" on my part, I just don't think I'll enjoy it, so what's the point?

That won't change a thing however 

My gut reaction is that I hope that the hooligans and their hangers on see this as a challenge and get drunk and smash the place up. Day after day.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 5, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> I love the bones of him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'I don't do politics' says guy sitting on top of a fucking great pile of cash.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> 'I don't do politics' says guy sitting on top of a fucking great pile of cash.


Oh that discredits everything he says, right


----------



## teuchter (Nov 5, 2022)

Why are the football players themselves agreeing to go? Seems bizarre for teams to do stuff like having special shirts to acknowledge there's something problematic with everything yet still go and play.

I've no interest in football but if I had strong feelings about Qatar I don't see how I could "support" a team that's decided to participate in this event. They are the ones who'd have the power to put a stop to the whole thing, simply by refusing to play.

Any fans serious about boycotting this would also boycott future events their team participates in. Football fandom is wierd though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2022)

Nestlé would go bust if every worker refused to work unless they stopped being responsible for children's deaths.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2022)

I'm not condoning anything btw, just pointing out the circumstances in which this World Cup was arranged and where it's being held doesn't matter _as much_ to people as the tournament, inasmuch as they can set the bad shit aside in order to watch the tournament much like most of everything ever in a capitalist society.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 5, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Nestlé would go bust if every worker refused to work unless they stopped being responsible for children's deaths.


My guess is that most Nestlé workers don't get paid hundreds of thousands of pounds, are fairly easily replaceable, and rely on modest salaries to make basic ends meet.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 5, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Nestlé would go bust if every worker refused to work unless they stopped being responsible for children's deaths.


That's nestles workers jobs. A footballer is employed by a team and are not obliged or contracted to play international matches. If you didn't like nestle you wouldn't go and work for them in the first place. 
I didn't like financial services and all it stood for so I got out and changed careers.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2022)

teuchter said:


> My guess is that most Nestlé workers don't get paid hundreds of thousands of pounds, are fairly easily replaceable, and rely on modest salaries to make basic ends meet.


Sure, but I'm talking more about people's compartmentalization of things, I mean I'm politically a certain bent but it's possible for me to justify a Maccies. Guessing footballers are ok with highlighting injustice but feel like it's not their job to sort it out.


----------



## strung out (Nov 5, 2022)

hash tag said:


> That's nestles workers jobs. A footballer is employed by a team and are not obliged or contracted to play international matches. If you didn't like nestle you wouldn't go and work for them in the first place.
> I didn't like financial services and all it stood for so I got out and changed careers.


Huge amounts of international players' incomes rely on playing and being successful on the international stage.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 5, 2022)

strung out said:


> Huge amounts of international players' incomes rely on playing and being successful on the international stage.


What kind of financial hardship are we looking at, if they refuse to play in one world cup?


----------



## hash tag (Nov 5, 2022)

strung out said:


> Huge amounts of international players' incomes rely on playing and being successful on the international stage.


Huge? England will take a squad of what 30 players?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Huge? England will take a squad of what 30 players?


23-26


----------



## strung out (Nov 5, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Huge? England will take a squad of what 30 players?


Huge amounts of their incomes, not huge amounts of players.

This isn't a tale of woe in favour of the players, but plenty of endorsements, sponsorships etc. are worth significantly more for players playing on the international stage.


----------



## strung out (Nov 5, 2022)

teuchter said:


> What kind of financial hardship are we looking at, if they refuse to play in one world cup?


For England players? No financial hardship at all, given the amounts they're paid, though it wouldn't be easy for someone whose whole career is geared towards playing on the international stage to give up the playing in what might be their only opportunity to play at a world cup. Financial and in terms of career achievements. 

For the hundreds of players at the World Cup not playing in elite leagues, the financial hardship might be much greater of course.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 5, 2022)

Well, I'm glad to see that Scotland's football team has the integrity not to take part, at least.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 5, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Oh that discredits everything he says, right


 
No but it affects how seriously I intend to take his advice that everyone should just shut up and get on with enjoying football.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> No but it affects how seriously I intend to take his advice that everyone should just shut up and get on with enjoying football.


That's not what he said.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 5, 2022)

strung out said:


> Huge amounts of their incomes, not huge amounts of players.
> 
> This isn't a tale of woe in favour of the players, but plenty of endorsements, sponsorships etc. are worth significantly more for players playing on the international stage.


How many players play in the premier League alone, forget lower leagues and how many of those players are regular internationals? I would suggest very few. How much of their wages come from playing for their country, again very little. There are quite a few utd players earn in excess of a basic £100,000 per week. On top there are bonuses for win, appearances, goals, attendances etc. Then there is shed loads of sponsorship and image rights they have. Please don't expect me to feel sorry for the majority of professional footballers.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 5, 2022)

Just because these footballers aren't all Tommie Smiths it doesn't immediately make them.all Graham Gooches. Pretty poor show if we're counting on footballers to be the vanguard in the fight against human rights abuses in the middle east.


----------



## strung out (Nov 5, 2022)

hash tag said:


> How many players play in the premier League alone, forget lower leagues and how many of those players are regular internationals? I would suggest very few. How much of their wages come from playing for their country, again very little. There are quite a few utd players earn in excess of a basic £100,000 per week. On top there are bonuses for win, appearances, goals, attendances etc. Then there is shed loads of sponsorship and image rights they have. Please don't expect me to feel sorry for the majority of professional footballers.


Who's asking you to feel sorry for them?

Plenty of players at the World Cup won't be earning very much fwiw.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 5, 2022)

I hope its a disaster for fifa and the regime.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 8, 2022)

Players shouldn't have to boycott to make a point, although it would be a hell of a statement to make.

I'd still have huge respect for any player using press coverage to make a point.

"I'm here because the world cup is every player's ambition; to play for the national team, to play on the biggest stages.  The world cup is the pinnacle of this sport, and I have the opportunity to do something that only comes around 3 or 4 times in a player's career.

I didn't choose to play it in Qatar.  That is FIFA's decision, and they have responsibility for any praise coming their way if it goes well, but also for any criticism.  So how dare they send this letter around ostensibly telling us what subjects are off the table.  I'm not a representative of FIFA, I'm a human being horrified by Qatar's record on human rights, the criminal treatment of members of the LGBTQIA+ community, the wealth inequality, the appalling abuse and death of migrant workers, the unsuitability for a sporting event of this stature of a country with 40+ degree temperatures and the ensuing December tournament, and that fans will be quickly and universally decried for any trouble when it's an inevitability when millions are attending an event usually covering hundreds of thousands of square miles in an area the size of Sheffield/Leeds/Bradford.

Can I go and play some actual football now please?"


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 8, 2022)

Mask slipping









						Qatar World Cup ambassador criticised for ‘harmful’ homosexuality comments
					

The former Qatar international footballer Khalid Salman has been criticised after claiming that homosexuality is ‘damage in the mind’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 8, 2022)

Awarding Qatar the World Cup a mistake - Blatter
					

The Gulf state has been criticised for its stance on same-sex relationships, human rights record and treatment of migrant workers.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## technical (Nov 8, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Awarding Qatar the World Cup a mistake - Blatter
> 
> 
> The Gulf state has been criticised for its stance on same-sex relationships, human rights record and treatment of migrant workers.
> ...


This really takes the proverbial biscuit.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 8, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Awarding Qatar the World Cup a mistake - Blatter
> 
> 
> The Gulf state has been criticised for its stance on same-sex relationships, human rights record and treatment of migrant workers.
> ...


He'll be giving all the bribes back then I assume?


----------



## hash tag (Nov 8, 2022)

On HIGNFY Gary Neville was called out for going as a commentator


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 8, 2022)

hash tag said:


> On HIGNFY Gary Neville was called out for going as a commentator



His defence was pretty non-existent too (oh the irony etc)

He couldn't even muster some whataboutery WRT the BBC sending pundits to the World Cup in Russia, Sochi Olympics, Beijing etc. and the importance of having a platform to speak out from. Which is the very least you'd expect, even if its a feeble excuse.


----------



## stavros (Nov 8, 2022)

His best mate Beckham is officially employed by the Qataris as some sort of ambassador, isn't he?

One of the best things could be just before kick off in the final, instead of shaking hands the two captains (Bale and Kane) embrace and snog.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 9, 2022)

This pretty much sums things up 








						Qatar ambassador views on homosexuality 'harmful'
					

A Qatar World Cup ambassador calling homosexuality "damage in the mind" is "harmful and unacceptable", says Human Rights Watch.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## hash tag (Nov 10, 2022)

Saddened but not surprised; the shit just keeps coming World Cup stadium workers ‘had their money stolen and lives ruined’, says rights group


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 10, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Denmark make Qatar World Cup kit protest
> 
> 
> Denmark will wear "toned down" jerseys for the World Cup to protest against Qatar's human rights record and treatment of migrant workers.
> ...



Or not.









						Denmark's pro-human rights shirts rejected by Fifa
					

Denmark's request for its players to be allowed to wear pro-human rights training shirts at the World Cup in Qatar has been rejected by Fifa.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				






> The Danish football federation (DBU) asked if its players could wear shirts with the words "Human Rights for All".
> World football's governing body prohibits all political messages and has asked teams to "focus on football" following a controversial build-up.
> 
> The DBU disputes that it is a political message but accepted the decision.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 10, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're still wearing the invisible logo, plain shirts for the games.  It's the training shirts with visible messages which FIFA have clamped down on.


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2022)

Wear them anyway, see if FIFA has the balls to chuck them out.

Otherwise they're just taking the Schmeichel.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 12, 2022)

I was living in Russia during the world cup and I'm kinda torn on this because I do think it did have a positive impact, a lot of tourists came on cheap fan visas to what even in Moscow can be a really racist and conservative country, but at that point the Russian authorities really did seem to be on their best behaviour, and people came to watch from places like Ghana and Mexico, I think it was positive that Russian people got a chance to talk with them and vice versa. I think it kinda showed what the country COULD be like despite Putin's sports washing, and to an extent this alarmed the authorities and wasn't really what they'd intended. 


With Qatar though I don't know, it seems like the authorities are not even trying to pretend it's a great open minded welcoming place like Putin did, it's so obvious it's all about money


----------



## hash tag (Nov 12, 2022)

It would be great if a Banksie piece appeared on a public wall in Qatar making some sort of statement, sort of like this








						Banksy reveals artwork on side of damaged building in Ukraine
					

The anonymous graffiti artist has posted a photo of a mural he has created in the Ukrainian town of Borodyanka




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Wilf (Nov 12, 2022)

All the discussion about whether players could/should make a last gasp protest, shows how many stages of obscenity we've gone through to get to this point (don't get me wrong, some kind of gesture by a team or individual player would still be fantastic).  It's about fifa, an organisation built on corruption and enrichment and its tournaments being literally open to the highest bidder.  It's about the gruesome multinational advertisers. It's about the construction companies who have worked their slaves to death. It's about bodies like the FA who trumpet diversity but still put a team in for this blood soaked spectacle of sportswash.  And all the other flies on shit who thrive around these multi-million pound 'celebrations of sport'.  And then there's people like me, typing this, who will still probably cave in and watch the fucking thing.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 12, 2022)

If I had the time and didn't fear arrest, I think I might have protested outside their embassy in South Audley St every time an England match was being played.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 13, 2022)

What's going to happen to all the stadiums once the tournament is over? I can't see the locals being particularly interested.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 13, 2022)

Shopping malls


----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 13, 2022)

hash tag said:


> What's going to happen to all the stadiums once the tournament is over? I can't see the locals being particularly interested.











						What will happen to each stadium after the World Cup?
					

Loss-making stadiums with expensive yearly maintenance added to Russia's $10.8 billion World Cup price tag. Only eight of the 12 stadiums from 2018 are used for top-tier matches, with thousands of seats commonly empty.




					dohanews.co


----------



## hash tag (Nov 14, 2022)

“We have recycled and reused wherever possible and implemented a vast range of energy and water efficiency solutions,’

Really? It's all bollocks.


hash tag said:


> 10,000 litres, per pitch, per day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Shopping malls


execution sites traditional i hear


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2022)

hash tag said:


> If I had the time and didn't fear arrest, I think I might have protested outside their embassy in South Audley St every time an England match was being played.


you still can


----------



## Smangus (Nov 15, 2022)

I won't be watching it this time round. Shame really but I can't reconcile watching with knowing about the misery it's caused. As a footie fan I understand why people want to watch it , I'm not judging them. 

This World Cup is about much more than football. I’ve seen the coffins


----------



## hash tag (Nov 15, 2022)

I suspect it will just keep on giving 








						Sheikh who secured World Cup for Qatar has UK links going back decades
					

Hamad bin Jassim bin Jaber al-Thani’s success is built on a remarkable network of political and business connections




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 16, 2022)

Going well.









						Qatar World Cup organisers apologise after threats to a Danish television crew
					

Organisers have apologised to TV2, whose live broadcast from a street in Doha was interrupted by Qatari officials who threatened to break their equipment




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 16, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> Going well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More of this please. Fuck this glossing over of it all, let’s see the cunts for what they really are.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 16, 2022)

They were "mistakenly interrupted".


----------



## hash tag (Nov 16, 2022)

Did they mention the words human and rights in the same sentence?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2022)

$112m World Cup sponsor Budweiser could be banned from selling beer
					

Qatar calls for stunning $112m beer backflip




					www.foxsports.com.au
				




I back the royals on this one, Budweiser is nasty crap.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 18, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> $112m World Cup sponsor Budweiser could be banned from selling beer
> 
> 
> Qatar calls for stunning $112m beer backflip
> ...





> As things stand, World Cup visitors can buy alcohol in hotels and restaurants, in fan zones at certain times, and on stadium concourses - but not inside. Beer will cost almost £12 per pint at official venues, and fans will be limited to four drinks to stop them getting drunk. Anyone who does get drunk could be taken to a special zone to sober up.



It does sound like a blast. The sober zone could actually be pretty funny though.


----------



## klang (Nov 18, 2022)

Petcha said:


> sober zone


straight edge mosh pit


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2022)

The fact fans seemingly need to be pissed to enjoy a game confirms my views on football


----------



## Petcha (Nov 18, 2022)

A lot of things in life are enhanced by having a few bevvies, not just football


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 18, 2022)

Sky News saying no beer in stadiums at all now.









						Qatar World Cup: Beer to be banned from stadiums, Sky News understands
					

Fans will not be allowed to buy alcohol around World Cup stadiums, Sky News understands.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Petcha (Nov 18, 2022)

Does this country have any redeeming features? Anyone been there? I've only been through the airport which doesn't really count. They just seem like utter cunts. I thought Dubai was the worst place on the planet but this place must be even worse.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 18, 2022)

This will help keep trouble down also I remember times when alcohol was banned from British football stadiums.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 18, 2022)

hash tag said:


> This will help keep trouble down also I remember times when alcohol was banned from British football stadiums.



You still can't drink while actually watching the game in your seat. Which results in binge drinking pre-game and at half time. Oh and from my experience a whole lot of class A drugs by people in their seats. Very good policy this, very wise.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 18, 2022)

Are fans at least allowed to climb on to bus stops?


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 18, 2022)

Has Qatar gone rogue? 

_The move ... also suggested that FIFA, which has faced years of blistering criticism for its decision to bring its showpiece championship to Qatar, may no longer be in full control of major decisions related to its event. The organization’s official fan guide notes that “ticket holders will have access to Budweiser, Budweiser Zero, and Coca-Cola products within the stadium perimeter” for at least three hours before games, and for one hour afterward. _



			https://www.nytimes.com/2022/11/18/sports/soccer/world-cup-beer-qatar.html


----------



## Wilf (Nov 18, 2022)

Petcha said:


> It does sound like a blast. The sober zone could actually be pretty funny though.


Wonder who'll run the sober zone?  Religious police who've been told to calibrate their usual punishment of flogging to 'just wait here a bit and then you are good to go'?


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 18, 2022)

At least going from £12 beer with Budweiser as the only option to no beer is a fairly gentle step downward.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 18, 2022)

Budweiser is basically water anyway so you'd struggle to get pissed enough on 4 pints of that to wind up in the drunk pen. £36 for 4 pints of that in a plastic cup. A bargain. As a long term and committed fan of getting drunk, I'd probably need about 30 pints of that to gain entry into the pen.

Are they gonna breathalyse people then? How do they judge if you're pissed or not?


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2022)

FIFA should be fucking disbanded. I hope fans sue the fuck out of them for failing to deliver on their promises.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 18, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Budweiser is basically water anyway so you'd struggle to get pissed enough on 4 pints of that to wind up in the drunk pen. £36 for 4 pints of that in a plastic cup. A bargain. As a long term and committed fan of getting drunk, I'd probably need about 30 pints of that to gain entry into the pen.
> 
> Are they gonna breathalyse people then? How do they judge if you're pissed or not?


It's certainly a weird economy: 
S_pend £48 on shit booze, pass friend. welcome to Qatar and thanks for contributing!  

Spend £60 on shit booze, that's enough, stop giving us money and away to the drunk tank you immoral monster! _


----------



## Wilf (Nov 18, 2022)

Pity the USA couldn't have stumped up the right amount of bribes to get this WC. If they'd got it the fans would only be _allowed _to drink Budweiser.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Pity the USA couldn't have stumped up the right amount of bribes to get this WC. If they'd got it the fans would only be _allowed _to drink Budweiser.


They'd have a different sober zone, where people who haven't had the regulation 4 beers are force fed


----------



## Wilf (Nov 18, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> They'd have a different sober zone, where people who haven't had the regulation 4 beers are force fed


In some sort of sliding doors moment, I'm imagining 2nd Term President Trump opening WC USA 2024, raising a plastic cup of Bud (but then dropping it due to his small hands).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Budweiser is basically water anyway so you'd struggle to get pissed enough on 4 pints of that to wind up in the drunk pen. £36 for 4 pints of that in a plastic cup. A bargain. As a long term and committed fan of getting drunk, I'd probably need about 30 pints of that to gain entry into the pen.
> 
> Are they gonna breathalyse people then? How do they judge if you're pissed or not?




4 x 12 = £48.

I got my toes out and everything to check...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 18, 2022)

Wilf said:


> In some sort of sliding doors moment, I'm imagining 2nd Term President Trump opening WC USA 2024, raising a plastic cup of Bud (but then dropping it due to his small hands).


While claiming to have scored a hattrick in the 1982 final when the USA defeated a Communist Xi in the final.  After 2+ years of continuous, exhausting fact checking, somehow it still becomes accepted fact amongst right wing bellends and the "GOAT" conversation becomes 3-way with Messi, Ronaldo and Trump all having their fans.

And it would still be better than Qatar.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 18, 2022)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> While claiming to have scored a hattrick in the 1982 final when the USA defeated a Communist Xi in the final.  After 2+ years of continuous, exhausting fact checking, somehow it still becomes accepted fact amongst right wing bellends and the "GOAT" conversation becomes 3-way with Messi, Ronaldo and Trump all having their fans.
> 
> And it would still be better than Qatar.


Yeah, I'd prefer Diana Ross missing a penalty than Qatar.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 18, 2022)

WC 2026 IS in the USA - and Canada and Mexico


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 18, 2022)

> However it has now decided that alcohol will be available at matches only in hospitality boxes, where the cheapest suites are nearly £20,000 a match,











						Qatar bans beer from World Cup stadiums after 11th-hour U-turn
					

Fifa has confirmed alcohol will be banned for World Cup fans in a major and unprecedented volte-face 48 hours before the tournament kicks off in Qatar




					www.theguardian.com
				




So fine to get smashed in the box.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 18, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 4 x 12 = £48.
> 
> I got my toes out and everything to check...



Lol, yes, sorry. Maths isnt my strong suit. Drinking is however. And it's outrageous.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Lol, yes, sorry. Maths isnt my strong suit. Drinking is however. And it's outrageous.




Tbf £36 for 4 pints of that pish is £35 too much...


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 18, 2022)

> The Guardian understands that the decision was taken after the Qataris, as the host nation, decided that everyone inside World Cup stadiums had to feel comfortable - and that wouldn’t be the case if fans were seen drinking alcohol or turned up drunk.



That's going to be a bit of an own goal really because there will be plenty of fans who turn up tanked up now knowing they can't get a drink in the stadium. The funny thing will be watching them all fall asleep by the second half as the alcohol wears off and the inevitable post sesh snooze kicks in.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 18, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> That's going to be a bit of an own goal really because there will be plenty of fans who turn up tanked up now knowing they can't get a drink in the stadium. The funny thing will be watching them all fall asleep by the second half as the alcohol wears off and the inevitable post sesh snooze kicks in.



Well, no. It'll be worse than that. I've had the misfortune of working in Dubai a couple of times and if you're visibly drunk outside a hotel you're put in the slammer. And that's a fairly liberal place compared to this shithole I think.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 18, 2022)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Tbf £36 for 4 pints of that pish is £35 too much...


I've had 4 bottles of bud in the shed fridge since last summer that someone brought to a BBQ. I can't even get the teenager to secretly neck it behind my back. 
I noticed recently he's drunk the cider though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2022)

tbf to the Qataris, it seems that Beer is their issue, vodka's not been mentioned once by the scumbag-tossers.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 18, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Well, no. It'll be worse than that. I've had the misfortune of working in Dubai a couple of times and if you're visibly drunk outside a hotel you're put in the slammer. And that's a fairly liberal place compared to this shithole I think.


Yup you're probably right. I have no experience of visiting the ME (No intention to either) apart from a stop over in Jeddah in the 90s which I must admit freaked me out no end. 

I also have no interest in watching this WC but I can't help feeling that It'll be hard to avoid on the world news stage for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Petcha (Nov 18, 2022)

Even Sepp Blatter says it was a bad idea to award it to them. And as far as I recall, he was the one who presided over this   









						Sepp Blatter says choosing Qatar to host World Cup was ‘a mistake’
					

Handing the World Cup to Qatar was a ‘mistake’ and a ‘bad choice’ according to the former Fifa president Sepp Blatter




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> That's going to be a bit of an own goal really because there will be plenty of fans who turn up tanked up now knowing they can't get a drink in the stadium.


except they won’t have been able to get any beer.  Fan zone sales after 7 only


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2022)

I can't shake off this feeling that something really horrible is going to happen in Qatar.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 18, 2022)

belboid said:


> except they won’t have been able to get any beer.  Fan zone sales after 7 only


Aye clocked that but thought it just related to the ones around the ground. Can they drink in the hotels there or will they have to find the nearest expat home brew outlets?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 18, 2022)

editor said:


> I can't shake off this feeling that something really horrible is going to happen in Qatar.


Yup me too.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 18, 2022)

Belgiums scrap fan zones due to lack of demand 









						World Cup fan zone in Belgium canceled amid little interest
					

BRUSSELS (AP) — The Belgian soccer federation has scrapped plans to set up a World Cup fan zone where supporters could follow Belgium games live on big screens amid a lack of fervor for the tournament in the football-mad country.




					apnews.com


----------



## Wilf (Nov 18, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> WC 2026 IS in the USA - and Canada and Mexico


Yes, I'd forgotten that Trump may actually be presiding over a home WC.  Unless he's fallen out with the manger... the team... the mascot... the ball.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 18, 2022)

belboid said:


> except they won’t have been able to get any beer.  Fan zone sales after 7 only


Its almost as if FIFA have lost control of their event


----------



## Wilf (Nov 18, 2022)

editor said:


> I can't shake off this feeling that something really horrible is going to happen in Qatar.


TBF, it already has.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 18, 2022)

I just want to put on record, that I really hate the term 'fan zone'


----------



## Wilf (Nov 18, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Its almost as if FIFA have lost control of their event


I know, it's almost as if having a tiny group of people voting on WC allocations... secret ballots... industrial levels of bribery ... and bloody sportswash... are not the ideal ways to sort out who should get the WC.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 18, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> I just want to put on record, that I really hate the term 'fan zone'


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 18, 2022)

editor said:


> I can't shake off this feeling that something really horrible is going to happen in Qatar.



In a normal year I'd think that was your way of predicting England would win it.


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 18, 2022)

2 days left to go and the u turns are coming in fast - wish i could say i was surprised, i can't even get excited - it's the world cup ffs! i live for football and i hate what fifa has taken from me. I always book time off work for england matches, i can't be arsed to give up my holidays. it's all shit and deflated from other fuckers greed


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 18, 2022)

I read yesterday that england are training at 12.30 at night because of the heat and wales didn't even train  because it was too hot


----------



## Wilf (Nov 18, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> In a normal year I'd think that was your way of predicting England would win it.


In the middle of all the obscenity this WC represents, I'd quite like to see Harry Kane lifting the trophy with his One Love armband.  Not because it would represent a victory for anything better, something not involving torture, just because of the shitshow that would follow.  In reality, Ronaldo lifting the trophy is the kind of thing this WC represents:  _Rape Accused Narcissist Lifts Blood-Soaked Bauble.  _


----------



## Wilf (Nov 18, 2022)

spellbinder said:


> 2 days left to go and the u turns are coming in fast - wish i could say i was surprised, i can't even get excited - it's the world cup ffs! i live for football and i hate what fifa has taken from me. I always book time off work for england matches, i can't be arsed to give up my holidays. it's all shit and deflated from other fuckers greed


Me too. I can't even be bothered to look up what time of day the games are on.


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 18, 2022)

it looks like a fucking butlins concentration camp


----------



## Petcha (Nov 18, 2022)

On a positive note, ironically, this has actually shone a light on how fucked up that little shit country is. So they might actually learn a few lessons given how publicly humiliated they've been.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 18, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> I just want to put on record, that I really hate the term 'fan zone'


Aye, mosh pit would be a much better phrase if you've ever been in an LFC fan-zone.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 18, 2022)

Have many fans arrived yet?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 18, 2022)

I can't help thinking there's something a little bit off about all the linking in of Qatar denying fans' rights to get pissed at games with their actual genuine human rights abuses tbh.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 18, 2022)

spellbinder said:


> it looks like a fucking butlins concentration camp


Imagine it will look like Lapland when the start ripping open all those beanbags.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 18, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Have many fans arrived yet?


Still in a queue awaiting their anal probing and micro chipping I would imagine.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 18, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Still in a queue awaiting their anal probing and micro chipping I would imagine.


Aren't we all?


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 18, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Still in a queue awaiting their anal probing and micro chipping I would imagine.


Well if they will buy the VIP package


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 18, 2022)

What time will the matches be on in UK time?


----------



## strung out (Nov 18, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> What time will the matches be on in UK time?


10am, 1pm, 4pm and 7pm


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2022)

The closer the World Cup gets the more I fucking hate the fact that it's in fucking Qatar.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 18, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Have many fans arrived yet?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 18, 2022)

strung out said:


> 10am, 1pm, 4pm and 7pm


Thank you.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 18, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>



Beardy army!


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Nov 18, 2022)

When the world cup has been held in time zones that really don't tally with the UK and you wonder who the hell the 0.7m viewers are that ITV managed to pull in for Australia vs Paraguay at stupid o'clock, it was me.  Always me, I bloody love the world cup.

Not watching this one.  I'll look up England scores but that's about it, as far as I'm concerned the winners of this will always have an asterisk after their name and on-field stories are secondary to everything else that goes with this circus.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 18, 2022)

It reminds me a little bit of Jesse Owens at the Berlin Olympics.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 18, 2022)

editor said:


> I can't shake off this feeling that something really horrible is going to happen in Qatar.


Like England winning?

With this Danish reporter being hassled it occurs to me that even if the World Cup Organisers and the Qatari Royal Family want to be a little more open, the enforcers down on the streets are probably having none of it.
It will be interesting to see how many fans will end up imprisoned/flogged/shot by the end of it.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I can't help thinking there's something a little bit off about all the linking in of Qatar denying fans' rights to get pissed at games with their actual genuine human rights abuses tbh.


Indeed, much of the discussion on this thread seems to be complaining about a country's decision to partially restrict tourists' rights to take a particular drug whilst watching sport.


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 18, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Like England winning?
> 
> With this Danish reporter being hassled it occurs to me that even if the World Cup Organisers and the Qatari Royal Family want to be a little more open, the enforcers down on the streets are probably having none of it.
> It will be interesting to see how many fans will end up imprisoned/flogged/shot by the end of it.


Can  someone tell me why the Danish Reporter was hassled in  the  first place?


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 18, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Indeed, much of the discussion on this thread seems to be complaining about a country's decision to partially restrict tourists' rights to take a particular drug whilst watching sport.



"Why is everybody talking about this thing that just happened instead of the things that have been going on for a really long time?"


----------



## A380 (Nov 18, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> Like England winning?
> 
> With this Danish reporter being hassled it occurs to me that even if the World Cup Organisers and the Qatari Royal Family want to be a little more open, the enforcers down on the streets are probably having none of it.
> It will be interesting to see how many fans will end up imprisoned/flogged/shot by the end of it.


Why? They have brought in Turkish riot police to do the heavy lifting. A police service renowned the world over for their inclusive, low key  and community focused style of policing...


----------



## kabbes (Nov 18, 2022)

editor said:


> I can't shake off this feeling that something really horrible is going to happen in Qatar.


It already has.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 18, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Indeed, much of the discussion on this thread seems to be complaining about a country's decision to partially restrict tourists' rights to take a particular drug whilst watching sport.


Al Jazeera made a few comments about the restrictions. They made mention of uk booze at football restrictions inc Premier league booze having to be consumed out of sight of the playing area. Implying it was because fans are pisshead hopligans.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 18, 2022)

editor said:


> I can't shake off this feeling that something really horrible is going to happen in Qatar.


My suspicion is that some poor sod(s) are going to mildly fuck up drinking somewhere they shouldn’t, and be used as a brutal “sorry, didn’t mean to flog them, it won’t happen again honest” example to deter others.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 18, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Still in a queue awaiting their anal probing and micro chipping I would imagine.



Suella Braverman already sorted that out at Heathrow?


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Al Jazeera made a few comments about the restrictions. They made mention of uk booze at football restrictions inc Premier league booze having to be consumed out of sight of the playing area. Implying it was because fans are pisshead hopligans.


I like hopligans. People who get drunk on IPAs and other hoppy beers.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 18, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Indeed, much of the discussion on this thread seems to be complaining about a country's decision to partially restrict tourists' rights to take a particular drug whilst watching sport.


No.


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 18, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>



I can't help but think they were a load of "fans" rounded up by qatar officials who demanded them to sing, put football shirts on and look happy - out of shot of the camera they have guns pointed at them - cynical moi? 

Looks as bogus as fuck, i was going to say half of them don't even know the right words- just like real fans


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> "Why is everybody talking about this thing that just happened instead of the things that have been going on for a really long time?"


I thought the thread was supposed to be about Qatar's serious human rights issues rather than whether football fans can buy a beer. And certain drugs being restricted in certain countries is not a thing that just happened.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 18, 2022)

Just think though of the millions of litres of Budvisewer (spit) that will be thrown away.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 18, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I thought the thread was supposed to be about Qatar's serious human rights issues rather than whether football fans can buy a beer. And certain drugs being restricted in certain countries is not a thing that just happened.



I don't think many people actually give a shit about whether fans who traveled to Qatar can get beer inside stadiums or not, as far as I'm concerned it serves them right for going there -  the relevance to this thread is schadenfreude at how FIFA and Budweiser are getting fucked over by Qatari authorities after ignoring the country's human rights issues.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 18, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>



Even the fans are migrant workers


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 18, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Even the fans are migrant workers



Just in case someone doesn't know the scale of this thing.



> Migrants make up *more than 90%* of the country's labour force





> Qatar has the highest ratio of migrants to citizens in the world



That's not some multi-racial attempt at harmony and world peace through the sharing of culture. That's naked, extreme capitalism at its worst.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 18, 2022)

COBA poster from 78. Just remembered this today


----------



## bcuster (Nov 18, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Qatar bans beer from World Cup stadiums after 11th-hour U-turn
> 
> 
> Fifa has confirmed alcohol will be banned for World Cup fans in a major and unprecedented volte-face 48 hours before the tournament kicks off in Qatar
> ...


I wonder if the Qatarian stadium management will allow "carry in" beer, wine or cider?


----------



## steveseagull (Nov 18, 2022)

Well...



spellbinder said:


> I can't help but think they were a load of "fans" rounded up by qatar officials who demanded them to sing, put football shirts on and look happy - out of shot of the camera they have guns pointed at them - cynical moi?
> 
> Looks as bogus as fuck, i was going to say half of them don't even know the right words- just like real fans











						Fans paid to attend World Cup by Qatar have daily allowance cancelled
					

Fans who have travelled to Qatar as part of a controversial paid-for supporters programme have been told by Qatari authorities that their cash has been cut




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 18, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Just think though of the millions of litres of Budvisewer (spit) that will be thrown away.


silver lining eh?


----------



## bcuster (Nov 18, 2022)

MickiQ said:


> silver lining eh?


don't the Qatarians have a multi-million dollar promotional agreement with Anheuser Bush and Coors?


----------



## Poot (Nov 18, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> What time will the matches be on in UK time?


1953


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 18, 2022)

Poot said:


> 1953


Indeed, or even earlier.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 18, 2022)

I'm guessing the broadcasters fervour for the WC is 'muted' this year?  I've not been searching it out, but haven't seen too many excitable programmes on England's chances, 1966, the hand of god, that fucking awful 'coming home' song etc.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 19, 2022)

I’ve never seen a World Cup with so little enthusiasm for it. 

I’d like to think a lot of it is about Qatar but I suspect the time of year isn’t helping either. Normally now the domestic game is ramping up, this is an inconvenience, rather than an entertaining Brucey bonus.

Plus lot of the hype and marketingfor the WC  is around BBQs and garden parties with hats and flags and bunting. Nobody is doing that in the cold and the rain are they?


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 19, 2022)

bcuster said:


> don't the Qatarians have a multi-million dollar promotional agreement with Anheuser Bush and Coors?


No idea, my interest in the World Cup at the best of times (which this isn't) is minimal.
But whilst I don't agree with TopCat on much I do agree with him that Budweiser is vile tasting piss.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 19, 2022)

????


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 19, 2022)

He also said  "We want a moment where we don't have to think about [the difficult things in life]. We want to concentrate on something we love, on football."


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 19, 2022)

Highlight speech celebrating the biggest FIFA project ever


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 19, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> ????



Christ on a fucking bike!!


----------



## TopCat (Nov 19, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Highlight speech celebrating the biggest FIFA project ever



It's so good.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 19, 2022)

NOW Lucozde are out.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 19, 2022)

TopCat said:


> It's so good.


Gets worse .Hard to find quickly the  whole speech but here are some more bits that give you the general picture

 "For what we Europeans have been doing around the world in the last 3,000 years we should be apologising for the next 3,000 years before starting to give moral lessons to people.

"How many of these European or Western business companies who earn millions from Qatar, billions, how many of them have addressed migrant workers' rights with the authorities?

"None of them, because if you change the legislation it means less profit. But we did, and FIFA generates much less than any of these companies from Qatar."

"Today I feel Qatari. Today I feel Arabic. Today I feel African. Today I feel gay. Today I feel disabled. Today I feel (like) a migrant worker.

"Of course I am not Qatari, I am not an Arab, I am not African, I am not gay, I am not disabled.

"But I feel like it, because I know what it means to be discriminated, to be bullied, as a foreigner in a foreign country.

"As a child I was bullied - because I had red hair and freckles, plus I was Italian so imagine.

"What do you do then? You try to engage, make friends.

"Don't start accusing, fighting, insulting, you start engaging.

"And this is what we should be doing."


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> NOW Lucozde are out.



This begs the question why did they ever get involved in the first place?
Still, I guess it makes more of a point to pull out this late in the day.


----------



## klang (Nov 19, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Gets worse .Hard to find quickly the  whole speech but here are some more bits that give you the general picture
> 
> "For what we Europeans have been doing around the world in the last 3,000 years we should be apologising for the next 3,000 years before starting to give moral lessons to people.
> 
> ...



At least when reading you don't have to sit through these annoying for-effect-pauses.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2022)

And still it goes on; security people being paid .35p an hour, to work in blazing heat, for 12 hours days, if they are lucky .








						Security guards at Doha World Cup park claim they are paid just 35p an hour
					

Migrant workers in Qatar acting as guards at Al-Bidda Park appear to get one day off a month and are housed in dirty camps on the edge of the desert




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 19, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> "Today I feel Qatari. Today I feel Arabic. Today I feel African. Today I feel gay. Today I feel disabled. Today I feel (like) a migrant worker.
> 
> "Of course I am not Qatari, I am not an Arab, I am not African, I am not gay, I am not disabled.
> 
> ...



This shit's almost beyond parody. "I feel the pain of migrant workers and LGBT people in Qatar, because I, too, know of discrimination - when I had hair, it was ginger."


----------



## klang (Nov 19, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> This shit's almost beyond parody. "I feel the pain of migrant workers and LGBT people in Qatar, because I, too, know of discrimination - when I had hair, it was ginger."


His speech writer must have had a right laugh and is probably still pissing himself


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> This shit's almost beyond parody. "I feel the pain of migrant workers and LGBT people in Qatar, because I, too, know of discrimination - when I had hair, it was ginger."


Oh god, you're going to make me read his speech.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 19, 2022)

tommers said:


> Oh god, you're going to make me read his speech.



Those weren't his exact words but it's definitely the gist of the remarks 39thStep posted.


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Those weren't his exact words but it's definitely the gist of the remarks 39thStep posted.


Yeah, unbelievably he actually kind of said that.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 19, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> This shit's almost beyond parody. "I feel the pain of migrant workers and LGBT people in Qatar, because I, too, know of discrimination - when I had hair, it was ginger."


Terrible oppression when his parents  were working in  in Switzerland


----------



## TopCat (Nov 19, 2022)

The speech is hitting the news right now. Jaws dropped all around the world.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 19, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Gets worse .Hard to find quickly the  whole speech but here are some more bits that give you the general picture
> 
> "For what we Europeans have been doing around the world in the last 3,000 years we should be apologising for the next 3,000 years before starting to give moral lessons to people.
> 
> ...


I feel like chicken tonight...


----------



## klang (Nov 19, 2022)

'To be a slave in Qatar is just like being a baldie in Switzerland'


----------



## TopCat (Nov 19, 2022)

"Don’t criticise anyone. Don’t criticise Qatar."


----------



## TopCat (Nov 19, 2022)

How will they handle a bit of robust chanting given everything thus far?


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2022)

TopCat said:


> How will they handle a bit of robust chanting given everything thus far?


Is arse flare man out there? He might have some issues.


----------



## klang (Nov 19, 2022)

Seriously though, I reckon that that ex-ginger just needs to be shot.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 19, 2022)

TopCat said:


> How will they handle a bit of robust chanting given everything thus far?



"Chim chimney, chim chim cher-oo, fuck the emir and fuck FIFA too."


----------



## TopCat (Nov 19, 2022)

editor 's foreboding that something bad is going to happen looks spot on.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 19, 2022)

Al Jaz has given the FIFA boss an easy ride on his speech.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 19, 2022)

During his news conference, Infantino also hailed the “commercial success” of this year’s World Cup, saying FIFA was set to generate $600 to $700m more than past tournaments.

“We sold the media rights for around $200 million more than the last World Cup,” he said. “We sold the sponsorship rights for also around $200 million more than the last World Cup.”

“And as far as ticketing and hospitality rights are concerned, we are at almost two to 300 million more than the last World Cup,” he said.


----------



## Smangus (Nov 19, 2022)

Fucking vile , the whole shebang.


----------



## Sue (Nov 19, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> This shit's almost beyond parody. "I feel the pain of migrant workers and LGBT people in Qatar, because I, too, know of discrimination - when I had hair, it was ginger."


I was in a work meeting once when a very senior white, middle-aged man said he knew all about the challenges faced by women/people of colour because he 'had two daughters and had worked with people from lots of different countries'.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 19, 2022)

editor said:


> I can't shake off this feeling that something really horrible is going to happen in Qatar.


England won't win. Rest easy.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 19, 2022)

Sue said:


> I was in a work meeting once when a very senior white, middle-aged man said he knew all about the challenges faced by women/people of colour because he 'had two daughters and had worked with people from lots of different countries'.


Coalface of oppression


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 19, 2022)

TopCat said:


> How will they handle a bit of robust chanting given everything thus far?


Will fans get arrested for singing too?


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 19, 2022)

Portugal squad leaving for Qatar a couple of days ago


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2022)

TopCat said:


> During his news conference, Infantino also hailed the “commercial success” of this year’s World Cup, saying FIFA was set to generate $600 to $700m more than past tournaments.
> 
> “We sold the media rights for around $200 million more than the last World Cup,” he said. “We sold the sponsorship rights for also around $200 million more than the last World Cup.”
> 
> “And as far as ticketing and hospitality rights are concerned, we are at almost two to 300 million more than the last World Cup,” he said.


We've got loads of money but we don't give a shit about the fans,  the corruption, the human rights abuses and the workers.

Fuck this shitty farce.


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2022)

Listen to this fucking bellend justifying his hugely paid gig









						Robbie Williams defends decision to perform in Qatar during World Cup
					

Singer said he didn’t ‘condone any abuses of human rights’ but it would be ‘hypocritical’ not to go




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## TopCat (Nov 19, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Portugal squad leaving for Qatar a couple of days ago



Ten years and a flogging


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 19, 2022)

It’s not really working out as the  positive PR exercise that was promised is it ?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 19, 2022)

The England captain, Harry Kane, and his Wales counterpart, Gareth Bale, are to defy Fifa by wearing “OneLove” rainbow armbands in their World Cup matches, after the governing body launched its own “social campaign” on the eve of the tournament.









						England and Wales plan to defy Fifa with OneLove armbands at World Cup
					

Harry Kane and Gareth Bale are expected to still wear armbands in support of LGBTQ+ rights after Fifa announced its own slogans




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2022)

TopCat said:


> editor 's foreboding that something bad is going to happen looks spot on.





Bingoman said:


> Will fans get arrested for singing too?


Any fan breaking any law will be imprisoned until the tournament is over, returned to the stadium, where they will be publicly beheaded.


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 19, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Any fan breaking any law will be imprisoned until the tournament is over, returned to the stadium, where they will be publicly beheaded.


Probably attract bigger crowds


----------



## TopCat (Nov 19, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Any fan breaking any law will be imprisoned until the tournament is over, returned to the stadium, where they will be publicly beheaded.


More a Saudi thing no?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 19, 2022)

Where are the legions of paid for fans? Joining urban and countering the negativity?


----------



## NoXion (Nov 19, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Where are the legions of paid for fans? Joining urban and countering the negativity?



Too busy mourning the loss of their allowance.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 19, 2022)

I think I'm going to stop doing 'likes' on this thread. When Infantino takes up the mantle of oppression, we are into Kissinger and the death of satire territory.     Quite, quite astonishing.  And a bit more astonishing still.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 19, 2022)

hash tag said:


> This begs the question why did they ever get involved in the first place?
> Still, I guess it makes more of a point pint to pull out this late in the day.


Sadly, no.


----------



## A380 (Nov 19, 2022)

It’s times like this I’m glad I despise international and ‘top flight’ football.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 19, 2022)

A380 said:


> It’s times like this I’m glad I despise international and ‘top flight’ football.


What I find really depressing is that there's no obvious route back to any kind of sane, pre-neoliberal/Murdochised/Fifafucked/Premier League version of football (and equally, I don't cling onto the old Football League owned version of the game as a nostalgic paragon of anything).  I'll only go and watch non-league football now, particularly fan/community owned clubs.  That's 'better', a lot better, but I'm under no illusion that watching FC United of Manchester does much in the bigger picture.  Suppose what's worse with this WC, is that it comes with added mass murder of workers and floggings.


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2022)

I've tried searching for an answer on this, to no avail, so I might as well ask here whether there are any openly gay players in any WC squads. A brief internet search just found comments on the matter from Thomas Hitzlsperger and Jake Daniels.


----------



## belboid (Nov 19, 2022)

stavros said:


> I've tried searching for an answer on this, to no avail, so I might as well ask here whether there are any openly gay players in any WC squads. A brief internet search just found comments on the matter from Thomas Hitzlsperger and Jake Daniels.


No


----------



## strung out (Nov 19, 2022)

stavros said:


> I've tried searching for an answer on this, to no avail, so I might as well ask here whether there are any openly gay players in any WC squads. A brief internet search just found comments on the matter from Thomas Hitzlsperger and Jake Daniels.


There are only 5 or so openly gay male professional footballers worldwide. None currently play internationally, or even at the top level at all unless you count the Australian A-League or the English Championship.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 19, 2022)

Very sadly, this is not a thing as such. Though I here are many gay women footballers. 








						Homophobia
					

While everyone talks about racism in football, homophobia is very rarely heard of. Is that because is such a big issue and people won't go near it? Anyway, here's a little opener  https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/59685469




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Wilf (Nov 19, 2022)

Claims that Qatar bribed 8 Ecuadorian opponents (their first match):








						2022 FIFA World Cup: Qatar reportedly bribes Ecuador to lose World Cup opener
					

2022 World Cup hosts Qatar are embroiled in yet another controversy, with allegations spreading of match-fixing ahead of the opening game of the tournament.




					sportsbrief.com
				




If we were on that Would I Lie to You programme, I'd be holding up the True card.


----------



## tommers (Nov 19, 2022)

Jesus christ.

Reading the story it is "a bloke on twitter" so hoping it's not true.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 20, 2022)

Why does the logo look like it has an underscore in it, as if the one they wanted was already taken


----------



## Wilf (Nov 20, 2022)

tommers said:


> Jesus christ.
> 
> Reading the story it is "a bloke on twitter" so hoping it's not true.


For the sake of Ecuador and their team, I hope it's not true. But then another part of me hopes it is, as a way or opening up the whole shitty, murderous, corrupt edifice.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2022)

No one likes your profit increase you rats FIFA. You sell out rats.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 20, 2022)

Fan zone footage


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 20, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Any fan breaking any law will be imprisoned until the tournament is over, returned to the stadium, where they will be publicly beheaded.


I'd stay up late to watch that.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 20, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Claims that Qatar bribed 8 Ecuadorian opponents (their first match):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As much as we might want it to be true, for our own confirmation bias, it looks like bollocks to me. A think tank member on Twitter who can't even be bothered to spell Ecuador right in his hash tag. Five people he's so far got to confirm the bribery. Yeah, right.

It's like a wild guess from someone who's drawn Ecuador in their work sweepstake.

If it is true (it isn't, not in this form) let's not forget South Korea's bribing of the Ecuador ref Moreno against Italy in 2002, followed by the too-questionable decisions against Spain that got the host nation to the semi-final. Bribery isn't new to the WC, and it's not restricted to the rich middle-east.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 20, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why does the logo look like it has an underscore in it, as if the one they wanted was already taken


It's to make the logo unique so they can sue the arse of anyone reproducing it in any form without paying.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 20, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Fan zone footage



Reminds me of queuing at the Uk border at Heathrow


----------



## TopCat (Nov 20, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Reminds me of queuing at the Uk border at Heathrow


Big screens and £24 a litre budweiser.  Not for me but on the whole fairly good natured.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 20, 2022)

Thanks to cupid_stunt for the link. Accommodation not finished for fans




__





						archive.ph
					





					archive.ph


----------



## TopCat (Nov 20, 2022)

Maluma walks out of Qatar human rights interview
					

The Colombian star, who features on the World Cup anthem, was asked about human rights issues.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Reno (Nov 20, 2022)

This will go well !


----------



## hash tag (Nov 20, 2022)

Tatchell says to boycott 
BBC News - Protesters gather in London ahead of World Cup








						Protesters gather in London ahead of World Cup
					

Two protests joined together to call out abuse of human rights in Qatar and Iran.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Wilf (Nov 20, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> As much as we might want it to be true, for our own confirmation bias, it looks like bollocks to me. A think tank member on Twitter who can't even be bothered to spell Ecuador right in his hash tag. Five people he's so far got to confirm the bribery. Yeah, right.
> 
> It's like a wild guess from someone who's drawn Ecuador in their work sweepstake.
> 
> If it is true (it isn't, not in this form) let's not forget South Korea's bribing of the Ecuador ref Moreno against Italy in 2002, followed by the too-questionable decisions against Spain that got the host nation to the semi-final. Bribery isn't new to the WC, and it's not restricted to the rich middle-east.


I suspect you are right. So far, there's nothing beyond this bloke claiming he's talked to 5 sources.  It's _plausible_, given that Qatar bought the whole tournament by bribery, but that's not itself anything like a good reason for taking this at face value.

If this is a lie or some kind of mud slinging (that would be slinging mud onto what is already a steaming pile), the bloke describes himself as:


> British-Bahraini social media influencer Amjad Taha is known for promoting normalisation between Arab countries and Israel. Taha positions himself as a journalist and political commentator on Arab affairs


I've no idea how any of that positions him vis a vis Qatar and the ruling elite, who of course will be offended by this story.  Quite possible he is being played as a useful idiot as well.  Anyway, fuck the lot of 'em.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Bingoman (Nov 20, 2022)

Reno said:


> This will go well !
> 
> View attachment 352200


I not sure  weather or not they can get away with that but good move through


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Claims that Qatar bribed 8 Ecuadorian opponents (their first match):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like we can rule this story out now


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 20, 2022)

belboid said:


> looks like we can rule this story out now



Well, not quite. Bent as fuck.


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2022)

belboid said:


> looks like we can rule this story out now


Yeah, it's the refs they've bribed instead.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 20, 2022)

Fastest ever written out cheque


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 20, 2022)

Seriously. Fuck this.


----------



## tommers (Nov 20, 2022)

So we're just disallowing goals against Qatar for no reason? Nice.


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 20, 2022)

How was that offside


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 20, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> How was that offside



It wasn't. Welcome to the World Cup.


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2022)

I would like to point out that I am not actually watching and have no idea why it was ruled out


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 20, 2022)

Ooo penalty


----------



## bellaozzydog (Nov 20, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Now I am of Cymru I shall watch the goup stages in the pub next door supporting the sons of Glyndwr against the global hegemony and evil regimes.



I recently acquired an SO58 bucket hat 

Not an obscure undercover Heddlu department


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 20, 2022)

Ecuador 2 nil up but will this goal stand?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 20, 2022)

The fans are looking v. well-behaved so far.  Hope they keep this up.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 20, 2022)

Nothing against the Qatari team, but this shit performance is quite heartening.  

I too am not watching it.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 20, 2022)

I've got it on in the background and it seems Qatar are really really shit. Which is great news.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 20, 2022)

8ball said:


> The fans are looking v. well-behaved so far.  Hope they keep this up.



Infantino will probably accuse me of 300 years of racism and colonialism, but you do get the feeling that's the very first time they've sung that chant.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 20, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Infantino will probably accuse me of 300 years of racism and colonialism, but you do get the feeling that's the very first time they've sung that chant.



I had no idea you were that old! 

Makes me wonder how old Sass is considering he’s the one who gets all the comments about his age.

I’ve never known England fans to be exactly note-perfect tbf.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 20, 2022)

8ball said:


> I’ve not known England fans to be exactly note-perfect tbf.


Particularly David Baddiel.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 20, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Particularly David Baddiel.



Yeah, I think those fans are singing Baddiel’s bit.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 20, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I've got it on in the background and it seems Qatar are really really shit.



Do you know what minute the Ecuadorean goalie is scheduled to let three goals through?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 20, 2022)

8ball said:


> I had no idea you were that old!
> 
> Makes me wonder how old Sass is considering he’s the one who gets all the comments about his age.
> 
> I’ve never known England fans to be exactly note-perfect tbf.


There is off key and there there's not having a clue what the melody actually is.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 20, 2022)

Gromit said:


> There is off key and there there's not having a clue what the melody actually is.



This is turning into a bit of a Baddiel hate-fest.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 20, 2022)

8ball said:


> This is turning into a bit of a Baddiel hate-fest.


A shame really as he speaks highly of us.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2022)

Could England fans be convinced to go beyond _Three Lions_ and _Sweet Caroline_, and try a bit of _YMCA_ or _It's Raining Men_?

_All The Things She Said_ would've probably have been better four years ago in Russia.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 20, 2022)

stavros said:


> Could England fans be convinced to go beyond _Three Lions_ and _Sweet Caroline_, and try a bit of _YMCA_ or _It's Raining Men_?



I’d like to see that lot doing Sweet Caroline tbf.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 20, 2022)

stavros said:


> Could England fans be convinced to go beyond _Three Lions_ and _Sweet Caroline_, and try a bit of _YMCA_ or _It's Raining Men_?
> 
> _All The Things She Said_ would've probably have been better four years ago in Russia.


_*It's fun to stay at the Q-A-T-A!*_


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 20, 2022)

Has anyone been probed and flogged yet? 


*This may be a repetitive response from here on.


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 20, 2022)

Wilf said:


> _*It's fun to stay at the Q-A-T-A!*_


I think the outfits might cause a problem 🕺


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 20, 2022)

friedaweed said:


> Has anyone been probed and flogged yet?
> 
> 
> *This may be a repetitive response from here on.


The goalkeeper for qatar


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2022)

I watched about 20 secs of the opening ceremony on YouTube and it was fucking shit. A bit like that Michael Jackson video that Jarvis Cocker farted at.


----------



## Supine (Nov 20, 2022)

It’s it true the bbc didn’t show the opening ceremony and did a bit on the problems instead? Fair play if so 

I was on a train so zero World Cup watching from me so far. Plus working tomorrow so that’s the England game missed.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Wilf (Nov 21, 2022)

I was aware Gary Neville got some stick on hignify for going out to commentate on the WC.  Didn't see the prog but thought he was just going out there as a regular commentator for Sky, BBC or similar - pretty much part of his day job.  Just found out he's actually gone to work for a Qatari owned channel, BeIn Sports.  I'm not a fan of his property developer schtick, but I've still thought he's a decent bloke.  Not now, fuck him:









						HIGNFY viewers cringe as Gary Neville brutally mocked over Qatar World Cup role
					

Have I Got News For You viewers were left squirming as Gary Neville was 'ripped to shreds' over his Qatar World Cup role as the panellists and fans branded it 'hypocritical'




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 21, 2022)

Apparently, Qatar are the first ever hosts to lose an opening match.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 21, 2022)

Wilf said:


> I was aware Gary Neville got some stick on hignify for going out to commentate on the WC.  Didn't see the prog but thought he was just going out there as a regular commentator for Sky, BBC or similar - pretty much part of his day job.  Just found out he's actually gone to work for a Qatari owned channel, BeIn Sports.  I'm not a fan of his property developer schtick, but I've still thought he's a decent bloke.  Not now, fuck him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alongside John Terry - who spat racist abuse at his team mate's brother. Being a property developer socialist is just _hard_ sometimes I guess.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 21, 2022)

No armbands. Official.









						England and Wales decide not to wear OneLove armband at World Cup after FIFA threat
					

Fans have voiced their anger after England and Wales said their captains would not wear OneLove armbands at the World Cup in Qatar because they could face an instant yellow card for doing so.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 21, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> No armbands. Official.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They could just tell the FA and FIFA to fuck off and all wear one or all walk off the park if Kane is booked. 

Or they could meekly play their part in the shit show whilst risibly maintaining the 'raising the issues' defence.


----------



## Karl Masks (Nov 21, 2022)

I don't think they should have gone


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 21, 2022)

Karl Masks said:


> I don't think they should have gone



Agreed, but they have. And they now need to make a stand and tell the FA and FIFA to do one.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 21, 2022)

The teams should bare their arses at the emir


----------



## Wilf (Nov 21, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Agreed, but they have. And they now need to make a stand and tell the FA and FIFA to do one.


Yep, I was thinking the whole squad should now wear one. Faced with the chance of several England and Wales bookings turning to red cards, FIFA would have backed down.  It's quite something to be outmanoeuvred by the flailing shitmonster that is FIFA.


----------



## technical (Nov 21, 2022)

The players should snog each others faces off before KO

The whole thing is a farce. Hopefully Infantino will totally lose his shit before the end of the tournament


----------



## Wilf (Nov 21, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Alongside John Terry - who spat racist abuse at his team mate's brother. Being a property developer socialist is just _hard_ sometimes I guess.


Ah, yes, the 'Corbyn supporting' Gary Neville.  Suppose there's a genuine dilemma if you already work for an organisation that is broadcasting the WC (BBC etc.), do you go or not?  I mean, it's one that you'd hope a few mega rich pundits would resolve in terms of _not going_, but going is a business as usual argument.  But fucking hell, 'red Nev' - lol - opting to work for the actual fucking Qatari state.   It's up there with Father Dougal being told not to press the red button on the plane.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 21, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Ah, yes, the 'Corbyn supporting' Gary Neville.  Suppose there's a genuine dilemma if you already work for an organisation that is broadcasting the WC (BBC etc.), do you go or not? I mean, it's one that you'd hope a few mega rich pundits would resolve in terms of _not going_, but going is a business as usual argument. But fucking hell, 'red Nev' - lol - opting to work for the actual fucking Qatari state.   It's up there with Father Dougal being told not to press the red button on the plane.



Yes, the Sky Sports/Bein Sports/property developer millionaire known as 'Red Nev'. The hope of the online left...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Nov 21, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> No armbands. Official.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck FIFA and fuck this shitty craphole of a tournament.

Every single player should walk out wearing one, let them send off the entire team.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Nov 21, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fuck FIFA and fuck this shitty craphole of a tournament.
> 
> Every single player should walk out wearing one, let them send off the entire team.



The '1love' armband was a meaningless PR led empty gesture. But now it could actually take on some actual meaning and have some solidarity impact if the 8 or 9 teams committed to it face down FIFA and their FA's.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fuck FIFA and fuck this shitty craphole of a tournament.
> 
> Every single player should walk out wearing one, let them send off the entire team.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 21, 2022)

Massive stadiums in the middle of nowhere with this:


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2022)

sleaterkinney said:


> Massive stadiums in the middle of nowhere with this:



I met a traveller from an antique land,
Who said—“Two vast and trunkless legs of stone
Stands in the desert. . . . Near it, on the sand,
Half sunk a shattered visage lies, whose frown,
And wrinkled lip, and sneer of cold command,
Tell that its sculptor well those passions read
Which yet survive, stamped on these lifeless things,
The hand that mocked them, and the heart that fed;
And on the pedestal, these words appear:
My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings;
Look on my Stadiums, ye Mighty, and despair!
Nothing beside remains. Round the decay
Of that colossal Wreck, boundless and bare
The lone and level sands stretch far away.”


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 21, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Claims that Qatar bribed 8 Ecuadorian opponents (their first match):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like this was bollocks then!


----------



## Wilf (Nov 21, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The '1love' armband was a meaningless PR led empty gesture. But now it could actually take on some actual meaning and have some solidarity impact if the 8 or 9 teams committed to it face down FIFA and their FA's.


Yes, there's an irony that the FA/Premier League's desalinated PR versions of taking the knee and the soggy decaffeinated one love have somehow become a line in the sand (pun probably intended).


----------



## Wilf (Nov 21, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Looks like this was bollocks then!


Look, I just report the news!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 21, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Look, I just report the news!


Sorry - not having a go at you! Just saying....


----------



## Karl Masks (Nov 21, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Agreed, but they have. And they now need to make a stand and tell the FA and FIFA to do one.


yes


----------



## Wilf (Nov 21, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Sorry - not having a go at you! Just saying....


Yep, I know.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 21, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fuck FIFA and fuck this shitty craphole of a tournament.
> 
> Every single player should walk out wearing one, let them send off the entire team.


They should walk out wearing two armbands, dare the ref to send them all off


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 21, 2022)

They could all wear rainbow laces. I'm sure FIFA have many regs but not sure they'd have that loophole covered,


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

I think I'd like it if this World Cup got cancelled right after it started. 

The Premier League is vile enough but this takes greed to a whole new level.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 21, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> They could all wear rainbow laces. I'm sure FIFA have many regs but not sure they'd have that loophole covered,


7 designated team members to each dye their hair a colour of the rainbow.  The rest to dress up as Bungle, Zippy, Geoffrey and George.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 21, 2022)

Wilf said:


> 7 designated team members to each dye their hair a colour of the rainbow.  The rest to dress up as *Bungle*, Zippy, Geoffrey and George.


That'd work. Maguire is starting.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 21, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> That'd work. Maguire is starting.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 21, 2022)

Has anyone told the Emir that the ball is made with a pig's bladder?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2022)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Every single player should walk out wearing one, let them send off the entire team.


Pretty much what I just said on FB.


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 21, 2022)

The price of a footballers soul  = threat of a yellow card and a weekly wage most families could live comfortably for a year on.

Mercenary bastards- grow a fucking backbone and do the right thing for once.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 21, 2022)

None of the Iranian players singing


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 21, 2022)

FIFA/Qatar: Migrant Workers Call for Compensation for Abuses
					

Migrant workers and their families are demanding compensation from FIFA and Qatar authorities for abuses, including unexplained deaths, that workers suffered preparing for the 2022 World Cup, Human Rights Watch said today.




					www.hrw.org
				




I wouldnt watch it or support it after reading how many migrant workers died building it. 
Not one family has received compensation.

Appalling.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Comes to something when even watching a few minutes of football makes you feel guilty.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Comes to something when even watching a few minutes of football makes you feel guilty.


Don’t worry about it 



editor said:


> Try looking around your own home and I'm sure you'll find loads of goods that are literally created through the misery and exploitation of others. But I'm sure you don't beat yourself every time you use them, like you expect football fans to do for merely watching their team play.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Don’t worry about it


I think you need to explain your Big Important Point here and why you're quoting me out of context. Or just STFU.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 21, 2022)

editor said:


> I think you need to explain your Big Important Point here and why you're quoting me out of context. Or just STFU.


I apologise for quoting your own words to you. I shall withdraw so you can be at peace.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 21, 2022)

editor said:


> I think you need to explain your Big Important Point here and why you're quoting me out of context. Or just STFU.


It’s pretty clear?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 21, 2022)

Not one for editor - opened just in time for the World Cup









						KFC Is Opening the ‘Colonel’s Arms,’ Its First-Ever London Pub
					

Tickets to attend the pub are available to pre-purchase now.




					hypebeast.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2022)

TopCat said:


> It’s pretty clear?


there are none so blind as those who will not see


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Not one for editor - opened just in time for the World Cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME dude!!!!

*Hops on scootstick and heads west.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

TopCat said:


> It’s pretty clear?


Haven't you got anything better to do?


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

We've had World Cup Willie - here's World Cup Cock!


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 21, 2022)

Has anyone boycotted the Box Tunnel on the GWR line on account of over 100 workers dying during its construction? I guess time is a healer so you can watch replays of this WC in 2070 when the current Qatari regime is long gone.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Has anyone boycotted the Box Tunnel on the GWR line on account of over 100 workers dying during its construction? I guess time is a healer so you can watch replays of this WC in 2070 when the current Qatari regime is long gone.


We have learnt from that and introduced many health and safety measures to cut down of stuff like that.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 21, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Has anyone boycotted the Box Tunnel on the GWR line on account of over 100 workers dying during its construction? I guess time is a healer so you can watch replays of this WC in 2070 when the current Qatari regime is long gone.




We've had nearly 200 years to learn H&S since that tunnel was started, 100 dead there, >6500 dead in Qatar building stadia that will be used for less than a month before lying empty for ever after.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> None of the Iranian players singing


Given what's happening in Iran at the moment, that took some guts. Good on them.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

i guess this is not the thread for that


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> with all the greed & hypocrisy involved in high level entertainment (Hollywood, Broadway, music industry, etc),  i think it'd be great if we enjoy the games as they are supposed to be; athletic spectacles , in the ideal


The joy of non league footie. I was going to say amateur sport of which the Olympics is supposed to be such a competition, not.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 21, 2022)

A political statement by a BBC employee 🤔 
She didn't have to go.








						BBC’s Alex Scott wears rainbow armband for England World Cup match
					

Pundit opts to wear OneLove armband in apparent gesture of solidarity with LGBTQ+ people in Qatar




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 21, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Has anyone boycotted the Box Tunnel on the GWR line on account of over 100 workers dying during its construction? I guess time is a healer so you can watch replays of this WC in 2070 when the current Qatari regime is long gone.


1/10


----------



## JimW (Nov 21, 2022)

Surprised Wolves have made it to the finals, fair play.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 21, 2022)

Smokeandsteam said:


> The '1love' armband was a meaningless PR led empty gesture. But now it could actually take on some actual meaning and have some solidarity impact if the 8 or 9 teams committed to it face down FIFA and their FA's.


I hope some have more courage than Kane/the England management. If he'd decided not to do it a week ago so what but for him to pull out now for the sake of a fucking yellow shows it up for the empty bullshit it is.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 21, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Given what's happening in Iran at the moment, that took some guts. Good on them.


I doubt any of them will be going home after the WC!


----------



## Raheem (Nov 21, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> I hope some have more courage than Kane/the England management. If he'd decided not to do it a week ago so what but for him to pull out now for the sake of a fucking yellow shows it up for the empty bullshit it is.


The FA can be forgiven if England and Wales both make it to the final and then withdraw from the competition.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Raheem said:


> The FA can be forgiven if England and Wales both make it to the final and then withdraw from the competition.


Or come on in full rainbow strips.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2022)

Fair play to Keane here


----------



## Raheem (Nov 21, 2022)

"And what do you make of the highly-paid commentators, Roy?"


----------



## bcuster (Nov 21, 2022)

I don't know if this is for real...


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I don't know if this is for real...




Why should anyone 'respect' values where gay people are beaten and imprisoned, political dissent is outlawed and mistreated foreign workers die in terrible conditions?


----------



## Wilf (Nov 22, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Fair play to Keane here



Yep, that slightly surprised me. Not that I'd thought he was homophobic or anything, more that I'd never seen him as that sympathetic to protests in and around football.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 22, 2022)

I wonder who built these....


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 22, 2022)

Looks like the Fyre Festival.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 22, 2022)

Meanwhile in Qatar 🇶🇦








Sluggo's dad was forced labor


----------



## scalyboy (Nov 22, 2022)

editor said:


> We've had World Cup Willie - here's World Cup Cock!
> 
> View attachment 352365


They must’ve seen that Phoenix Nights episode with Sammy Snake; “It’s a 20ft cock’n’balls man!”


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2022)

editor said:


> Why should anyone 'respect' values where gay people are beaten and imprisoned, political dissent is outlawed and mistreated foreign workers die in terrible conditions?



_You must respect our culture of not respecting people._

I would say if the state has to enforce it using violence and intimidation, it doesn't really count as 'culture'.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 22, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I wonder who built these....




Serco, looks like.


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 22, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Looks like the Fyre Festival.



Suggested reading (for everyone).









						David Squires on … Qatar 2022. We’re really doing this then, are we?
					

Our cartoonist gets ready for the World Cup’s big kick-off and asks the burning question on so many people’s minds




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hash tag (Nov 22, 2022)

editor said:


> Or come on in full rainbow strips.


No rainbow stripes, for anyone 
BBC News - World Cup: Ex-Wales captain told to remove rainbow bucket hat








						World Cup: Rainbow hats confiscated, ex-Wales footballer says
					

Laura McAllister, the FAW's tournament ambassador, says she had to smuggle in LGBTQ supporting hat.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## TopCat (Nov 22, 2022)

Shame they bottled it over the armbands


----------



## belboid (Nov 22, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Shame they bottled it over the armbands


Absolutely.  Just name someone who wont play, barring miracles/disasters, as captain and sub them off after five minutes.  They were playing _Iran_, it was hardly risky.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 22, 2022)

All that is needed is for groups of six fans each wearing a t shirt of a different rainbow colour, to sit next to each other in a row in the appropriate order.


----------



## A380 (Nov 22, 2022)

So round ball fans watching this. If you liked rugby would you have watched apartheid era Springbok games? If not, what are the differences?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> So round ball fans watching this. If you liked rugby would you have watched apartheid era Springbok games? If not, what are the differences?


Would not watch the springboks
Won’t watch any of this WC


----------



## A380 (Nov 22, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Would not watch the springboks
> Won’t watch any of this WC


Likewise. But lots of people are watching this WC and it’s their views I’m interested in.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> Likewise. But lots of people are watching this WC and it’s their views I’m interested in.


I’m totally interested in the politics but like many other Millwall have no interest in the football.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 22, 2022)

I wonder how much today's "upset" cost?


----------



## strung out (Nov 22, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I wonder how much today's "upset" cost?


How do you mean?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 22, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I wonder how much today's "upset" cost?


Yep. Superb judgement from the Argentinian forwards, making sure they were a few centimetres offside every time.


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 22, 2022)

fair play to any team that out hacks and scraps Argentina


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 22, 2022)

I wonder if the will be more shocks again today?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I wonder how much today's "upset" cost?


£250,000 per argentinian footballer


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> £250,000 per argentinian footballer


And if they get knocked out of the group stage?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> And if they get knocked out of the group stage?


i think the saudis only paid them for the one game.


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 22, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> I wonder if the will be more shocks again today?


well the only shock so far was today 🤔


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> £250,000 per argentinian footballer


Surely, a bribe for the linesmen costs less.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> Surely, a bribe for the linesmen costs less.


I think they negotiated the same deal


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 22, 2022)

TopCat said:


> Shame they bottled it over the armbands



The armbands weren't even rainbow, that's how pathetic they were.

They literally made up their own colour scheme to look as least gay as possible.

Any LGBT person unaware of the controversy and watching a game wasn't going to think "wow you support me" but "wtf is that thing they're wearing":



Realy don't know why they bothered. I guess they felt they needed to do some sort of useless thing to counter the critics of them being there.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2022)

Fucking state of this country. 









						Danish journalist asked to remove 'One Love' armband by Qatari police at World Cup in shocking footage
					

A Danish reporter was asked to remove his 'One Love' armband by Qatari police while covering the World Cup.




					www.sportbible.com


----------



## hash tag (Nov 22, 2022)

Wasn't Grobbelaar bought for about £40,000 for a single match?


----------



## Athos (Nov 22, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Wasn't Grobbelaar bought for about £40,000 for a single match?


Cost of ldiving crisis.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 22, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> The armbands weren't even rainbow, that's how pathetic they were.
> 
> They literally made up their own colour scheme to look as least gay as possible.
> 
> ...


Richard of York gained battles... hang on!


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> I think they negotiated the same deal


How much for the people doing the VAR?


----------



## Poot (Nov 22, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> The armbands weren't even rainbow, that's how pathetic they were.
> 
> They literally made up their own colour scheme to look as least gay as possible.
> 
> ...


"Those are my principles, and if you don't like them... well, I have others."

I don't mean to make light of this. People have died. But really. What a golden opportunity studiedly avoided.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> The armbands weren't even rainbow, that's how pathetic they were.
> 
> They literally made up their own colour scheme to look as least gay as possible.
> 
> ...



Turns out its of Dutch origin.






						Ten countries embrace the Dutch OneLove campaign | KNVB
					






					www.knvb.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> How much for the people doing the VAR?


you'd have to ask them


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Richard of York gained battles... hang on!


richard of york gave battle in vain.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 22, 2022)

Important communique: I've broken my commitment to not watch it, having me tea in  a pub with poland v Mexico on the telly. Serves me right, it was shit.

A thought on the england game. Perhaps 3 of the black players who missed pens  and got racist abuse against Italy scored? Which was nice.


----------



## Athos (Nov 22, 2022)

Wilf said:


> A thought on the england game. Perhaps 3 of the black players who missed pens  and got racist abuse against Italy scored? Which was nice.


Two of the three.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> richard of york gave battle in vain.



Alternatively, there the "not making up colours" version:

Richard of York gave brilliant presents.


----------



## strung out (Nov 22, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Important communique: I've broken my commitment to not watch it, having me tea in  a pub with poland v Mexico on the telly. Serves me right, it was shit.
> 
> A thought on the england game. Perhaps 3 of the black players who missed pens  and got racist abuse against Italy scored? Which was nice.


Only two of them. Jadon Sancho wasn't picked in the squad.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 22, 2022)

Ah, right. Saka and Rashford? I'd thought Bellingham took a pen back then as well.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 22, 2022)

belboid said:


> Absolutely.  Just name someone who wont play, barring miracles/disasters, as captain and sub them off after five minutes.  They were playing _Iran_, it was hardly risky.


Yup. That would have been the perfect occasion for Gazza's comeback. At least they wouldn't have to worry about him being too tanked up.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> So round ball fans watching this. If you liked rugby would you have watched apartheid era Springbok games? If not, what are the differences?


Nope, and I'm not watching this either for all the same reasons. 

I went all the way to Manchester on Monday to a meeting and when I got there they had the England game on with no sound on a large whiteboard. When I sat with my back to it a mate from another service asked "You not interested in watching the game then Frieda?" so I told him and consequently the rest of the room that I was boycotting the entire event. 

To be fair they offered to switch it off but I told them I didn't want to spoil their 'MEETING' if there were people who wanted to watch it.  The reality was the meeting was so intense no-one noticed the footy.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 22, 2022)

I'm watching because I like the world cup. I don't really watch much other football. FIFA and various/most nation states have been wankers since their inception - this is not new.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 22, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> And if they get knocked out of the group stage?


Messi will show his arse in Woolworths window and pay his taxes.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> Alternatively, there the "not making up colours" version:
> 
> Richard of York gave brilliant presents.


I assume presents you are referring to purple. However ones brain sees purple as a combination of the red and blue cells firing so is not a spectrum colour.










						The Color Purple — In Physics
					

Okezue Bell '23 breaks down the physics of the color purple, explaining how the color is more than what meets the eye.




					blog.moravianacademy.org
				




Purple can be seen on occasion in rainbows when they are supernumerary and the voilet of one box merges with the red of an other so the brain perceives purple.









						Rainbow - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Rainbows Don’t Include Purple Light, So Why Do They Sometimes Seem To?
					

Supernumerary rings, supernumerary rings, supernummrings




					www.smithsonianmag.com
				




While on the subject of brain invented colours, brown is orange with context


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 22, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Wasn't Grobbelaar bought for about £40,000 for a single match?


To be fair he was worth that at least watching him go all disco legged for a penno.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> I assume presents you are referring to purple. However ones brain sees purple as a combination of the red and blue cells firing so is not a spectrum colour.



Brain sees all colours due to various patterns of three cell types firing.

But yes, purple.

Small children know this.  They see with their unsullied eyes that “indigo” is bullshit.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> Brain sees all colours due to various patterns of three cell types firing.
> 
> But yes, purple.


But not in a normal rainbow. As there is no single part of the rainbow that would fire the red and blue cells at the same time.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> But not in a normal rainbow. As there is no single part of the rainbow that would fire the red and blue cells at the same time.



We get a lot of mutant rainbows round my way.

The video about brown is interesting, but my brain seems to be rebelling and turning all the illustrative oranges into brown as a protest.


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> We get a lot of mutant rainbows round my way.
> 
> The video about brown is interesting, but my brain seems to be rebelling and turning all the illustrative oranges into brown as a protest.


Technologies Connections is a great channel.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> Technologies Connections is a great channel.



Yeah, was it you that posted the one about Americans not using electric kettles?


----------



## Storm Fox (Nov 22, 2022)

8ball said:


> Yeah, was it you that posted the one about Americans not using electric kettles?


I have a shit memory, so did a quick search. It was gentlegreen here: My electricity bill has just tripled: how about yours? Alternative suppliers?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 22, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> I have a shit memory, so did a quick search. It was gentlegreen here: My electricity bill has just tripled: how about yours? Alternative suppliers?



Was there also one about magenta, maybe?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 22, 2022)

Pickman's model said:


> richard of york gave battle in vain.


vibygor


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> vibygor


Yeh, two miles from grytviken


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 22, 2022)

I have been paying attention far more than usual due to the chicanery of this one.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## A380 (Nov 22, 2022)

Home | Rugby World Cup 2023 France
					

The official site of Rugby World Cup 2023, with ticketing, venue and event information, news and videos.




					www.rugbyworldcup.com


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 22, 2022)

A380 said:


> Home | Rugby World Cup 2023 France
> 
> 
> The official site of Rugby World Cup 2023, with ticketing, venue and event information, news and videos.
> ...


I’m in Marseille for the first weekend taking in two games.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2022)

Nicely put:


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2022)

A380 said:


> Home | Rugby World Cup 2023 France
> 
> 
> The official site of Rugby World Cup 2023, with ticketing, venue and event information, news and videos.
> ...


I’m boycotting that. Libya.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2022)

Storm Fox said:


> But not in a normal rainbow. As there is no single part of the rainbow that would fire the red and blue cells at the same time.


I don't think this is quite right.

Start at 4:23 in this video



That video helped me understand a few things that had previously confused me about colour ... like how a linear spectrum of wavelengths can co-exist with the apparently circular continuum of colours that we represent on a colour wheel. It's all about the two peaks in the red cone sensitivity.


----------



## klang (Nov 23, 2022)

Idaho said:


> I'm watching because I like the world cup. I don't really watch much other football.


Morally, for every 10 not-watched premier league games you are allowed to watch 1 world cup game.


----------



## klang (Nov 23, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> vibygor


roygbiv


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 23, 2022)

Graeme Souness goes out of his way to remind British viewers of Irish treatment live on ITV | SportsJOE.ie
					

Graeme Souness went out of his way to remind British viewers of Irish treatment live on ITV during their coverage of Tuesday's World Cup, Day 3.




					www.sportsjoe.ie
				





Roy Keane & Souness.

Putting it on the line that  the ganes shouldn't be in Qatar because of the human rights violations, treatment and deaths of migrant workers, homophobia and treatment of LGBT people.

And Souness then reminds everyone how the Irish have been treated by the British. 

Interesting and very honest and open


----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Nicely put:
> 
> View attachment 352540


if england went on with those armbands would the entire team get a yellow card each?


----------



## A380 (Nov 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> if england went on with those armbands would the entire team get a yellow card each?


I was wondering this. If the whole team went on with armbands would they all get a yellow? And if so if they refused to take them off would they all then get reds? In either case what would happen next match?

Wouldn't this call FIFA/ Qatar's bluff at the risk of crashing the competition?


----------



## Idaho (Nov 23, 2022)

A380 said:


> I was wondering this. If the whole team went on with armbands would they all get a yellow? And if so if they refused to take them off would they all then get reds? In either case what would happen next match?
> 
> Wouldn't this call FIFA/ Qatar's bluff at the risk of crashing the competition?


Would work well in the final.


----------



## A380 (Nov 23, 2022)

As a wanky reformist I’m amazed by how many ‘I’d die in the last ditch got the working class revolution’ types on here are watching the matches. 

Easy for me to say I know as I don’t like the thing that international men’s  football has become. But I’m still surprised by people prepared to watch.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 23, 2022)

Right... Enough of this nonsense. I'm going to start a thread.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2022)

ska invita said:


> if england went on with those armbands would the entire team get a yellow card each?


Just the captain, I think.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 23, 2022)

A380 said:


> As a wanky reformist I’m amazed by how many ‘I’d die in the last ditch got the working class revolution’ types on here are watching the matches.
> 
> Easy for me to say I know as I don’t like the think that international men’s  football has become. But I’m still surprised by people prepared to watch.


I haven't watched it (not even the England match) but that is purely because I am not interested in football I didn't watch any of the last one either (In fact I've just had to google it to realise it was in Russia)
I don't know a single person IRL who is refusing to watch on the grounds of solidarity with LGBT rights or mistreatment of migrant workers. There really is Life and Death and then there's Football it seems.
Though TBF every "Give Me Socialism or Give Me Death" type I know is (sometimes disappointingly) still alive.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Just the captain, I think.


What if the whole team did, except the captain? 

Or if the team said they were an autonomous collective and didn't believe in captains?


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2022)

Idaho said:


> What if the whole team did, except the captain?
> 
> Or if the team said they were an autonomous collective and didn't believe in captains?


Fill yer boots









						World Cup teams abandon OneLove armband
					

Countries including England and Wales will not wear the OneLove anti-discrimination armband in their World Cup openers amid a row with FIFA.




					www.espn.co.uk


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 23, 2022)

Am I a cunt for not really wanting to respect the opinions and practices  of this shithole petro state theocracy ? Keep on seeing this default response on social media nand it is irking me.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 23, 2022)

not-bono-ever said:


> Am I a cunt for not really wanting to respect the opinions and practices  of this shithole petro state theocracy ? Keep on seeing this default response on social media nand it is irking me.


Respect their right to not respect!


----------



## Idaho (Nov 23, 2022)

Freedom to hate and suppress is a kind of freedom.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2022)

A380 said:


> As a wanky reformist I’m amazed by how many ‘I’d die in the last ditch got the working class revolution’ types on here are watching the matches.
> 
> Easy for me to say I know as I don’t like the thing that international men’s  football has become. But I’m still surprised by people prepared to watch.


Prepared to watch but not to do


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2022)

A380 said:


> As a wanky reformist I’m amazed by how many ‘I’d die in the last ditch got the working class revolution’ types on here are watching the matches.
> 
> Easy for me to say I know as I don’t like the thing that international men’s  football has become. But I’m still surprised by people prepared to watch.


Didn’t know you were a reformists tbh 😂


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 23, 2022)

Could we see another shock coming?


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2022)

Have there been any arrests? I know it's early but I haven't seen any reports so far.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 23, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Have there been any arrests? I know it's early but I haven't seen any reports so far.


I would imagine Qatar is the sort of place where any but the most foolish would make at least some effort not to get into trouble.


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 23, 2022)

Oh wow wow Japan well done


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## belboid (Nov 23, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Oh wow wow Japan well done


oi, no game discussion on this thread!


----------



## bcuster (Nov 23, 2022)

Budweiser says it will award that unconsumed Qatar beer to World Cup winner Argentina
					

Qatar, a culturally conservative Muslim nation, announced it would not allow the sale of alcohol during the World Cup.




					www.marketwatch.com


----------



## Idaho (Nov 23, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Budweiser says it will award that unconsumed Qatar beer to World Cup winner Argentina
> 
> 
> Qatar, a culturally conservative Muslim nation, announced it would not allow the sale of alcohol during the World Cup.
> ...


Hopefully for them no European team wins, as they'd send it back.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 23, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> View attachment 352589


Amazing what difference 80 years can make!


----------



## bcuster (Nov 23, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Hopefully for them no European team wins, as they'd send it back.


I'm wondering who, exactly, Budweiser will send it to. It'd be a nice gesture to donate the beer to the Navy of the WC winner to distribute to the enlisted men & women


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 23, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Budweiser says it will award that unconsumed Qatar beer to World Cup winner Argentina
> 
> 
> Qatar, a culturally conservative Muslim nation, announced it would not allow the sale of alcohol during the World Cup.
> ...



Winner gets 1,000 cases of Budweiser. Second prize: 2,000 cases.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 23, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> Winner gets 1,000 cases of Budweiser. Second prize: 2,000 cases.


It's really not all that bad, considering the price. It is an easy beer to drink a lot of...


----------



## Idaho (Nov 23, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I'm wondering who, exactly, Budweiser will send it to. It'd be a nice gesture to donate the beer to the Navy of the WC winner to distribute to the enlisted men & women


European countries don't have that same reverence for their armed forces. That's very much an American thing.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 23, 2022)

Idaho said:


> European countries don't have that same reverence for their armed forces. That's very much an American thing.


Sober baby killers are bad enough.
Do we really want to get them drunk?


----------



## bcuster (Nov 23, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Sober baby killers are bad enough.
> Do we really want to get them drunk?


try stopping them...


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I don't think this is quite right.
> 
> Start at 4:23 in this video
> 
> ...




Careful, now.

I watched a video that Storm Fox put on here and now I’ve started seeing brown lights all over the place.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 23, 2022)

8ball said:


> Careful, now.
> 
> I watched a video that Storm Fox put on here and now I’ve started seeing brown lights all over the place.


I'm fully on board with the brown = dark orange concept. The world has made more sense to me since I watched that same video a year or two ago.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 23, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I'm fully on board with the brown = dark orange concept. The world has made more sense to me since I watched that same video a year or two ago.



My brain is still adjusting.


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 24, 2022)

Further developments against FIFA. The Scum say there is discussion of withdrawing from FIFA. Be nice if its true.

https://www.the[delete]sun.co.uk/sport/20521231/denmark-talks-quit-fifa-england-world-cup-row/


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 24, 2022)

Personally I am not sure if its the dress or the fact that they have swords that is the problem


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 24, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Personally I am not sure if its the dress or the fact that they have swords that is the problem



This is getting silly now


----------



## 8ball (Nov 24, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> This is getting silly now


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 24, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> This is getting silly now


Dunno. The Crusader thing pisses off loads of people in countries that got crusaded. It's not invented for the WC.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 24, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> Dunno. The Crusader thing pisses off loads of people in countries that got crusaded. It's not invented for the WC.


After the terrorism incident in Christchurch, New Zealand the Crusaders rugby team (based in the same city) have toned down their pre game stuff which included people dressed up as crusaders on horses etc


----------



## Sue (Nov 24, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> Dunno. The Crusader thing pisses off loads of people in countries that got crusaded. It's not invented for the WC.


I'd no idea it was a thing. Find it really weird.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 24, 2022)

I can kind of see their point with the Crusader thing, it was a long time ago but as it has specific religious war connotations rather than just a civilisation being generally cunts to everyone else (eg The Romans) then probably best left in England for this one chaps.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 24, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I can kind of see their point with the Crusader thing, it was a long time ago but as it has specific religious war connotations rather than just a civilisation being generally cunts to everyone else (eg The Romans) then probably best left in England for this one chaps.


I agree that it's probably offensive,  but this is another example of the organisers not being prepared. If they'd wanted to ban various  things they should have had a proper no jeans no trainers list.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 24, 2022)

They seem happy enough to just make up the rules on the spot purely on a 'Sharif don't like it' basis.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 24, 2022)

Strange that England and the English did relatively little crusading.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 24, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> They seem happy enough to just make up the rules on the spot purely on a 'Sharif don't like it' basis.


It's "Shah he don't like it". Think old Omar loved his rock and roll


----------



## hash tag (Nov 24, 2022)

Overheard in pub...."I fought for this country....I love the world cup....this should not be happening.....it's all wrong" 😅


----------



## bcuster (Nov 24, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Strange that England and the English did relatively little crusading.


Except for Lion Heart


----------



## Idaho (Nov 24, 2022)

bcuster said:


> Except for Lion Heart


A great example of one famous example being worth a thousand historical instances!


----------



## Supine (Nov 24, 2022)

Only a completely insensitive twat would wear a crusader costume in the Middle East.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 24, 2022)

Supine said:


> Only a completely insensitive twat would wear a crusader costume in the Middle East.


i agree


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 24, 2022)

It’s the swords they are bothered about. Plod probably doesn’t have much idea about history and stuff.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 24, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Personally I am not sure if its the dress or the fact that they have swords that is the problem




They should respect our culture of slaughtering foreigners just as we respect their culture of slaughtering foreigners.


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 24, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> It's "Shah he don't like it". Think old Omar loved his rock and roll



 I had to check to make sure I wasn't misremembering the song - it's "sharif" as in the title used by some Arab rulers, apparently.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 24, 2022)

Yossarian said:


> I had to check to make sure I wasn't misremembering the song - it's "sharif" as in the title used by some Arab rulers, apparently.


Then I apologize!


----------



## Yossarian (Nov 24, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Then I apologize!



If I hadn't looked it up I would never have known this: 

_Clash drummer Topper Headon wrote the music and the original lyrics. In an interview, singer Joe Strummer claimed that "the real genius of 'Rock The Casbah' is Topper. He banged down the drum track. Then ran over to the piano and then the bass."
_
_Joe Strummer decided to take Headon's lyrics in a different direction. According to former Clash co-manager Kosmo Vinyl, Headon's original words were a filthy ode to his girlfriend. Vinyl recalled to Rolling Stone: "He had really pornographic lyrics for it if I remember correctly. Very, very pornographic lyrics."_


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 24, 2022)

Sue said:


> I'd no idea it was a thing. Find it really weird.


Well tbh I'm not sure how big a thing it is but it's a thing. I lived in Cairo for a couple of years, arriving a few weeks before 9/11. The Crusades/Lionheart was brought up fairly regularly as a kind of 'well look what your lot did' type riposte in conversation.

eta Said with a nod and a wink, not heated or anything.


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 24, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> It's "Shah he don't like it". Think old Omar loved his rock and roll


Did he rock the Casbah


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 24, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Did he rock the Casbah


Something something Dr Zhivago
Something something Czar he don't like it


----------



## Wilf (Nov 24, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> They should respect our culture of slaughtering foreigners just as we respect their culture of slaughtering foreigners.


Indeed, common ground, a basis for future dialogue.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 24, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Something something Dr Zhivago
> Something something Czar he don't like it


Balalaika must be in there too


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 24, 2022)

So the latest instalment of the rainbow flags/hats PR disaster is…. they’ve now changed their minds and will allow them. 

Fucking clueless idiots.

Fifa lifts ban on rainbow clothes and flags for future World Cup games in major u-turn


----------



## hash tag (Nov 24, 2022)

Suppose this sort of belongs here 








						Saudi government would back private bids for Manchester United or Liverpool
					

The country’s sports minister talked of the strong interest in English clubs while Saudi Arabia may also place a bid to host the World Cup




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Humberto (Nov 24, 2022)

This could have it's own thread, but as per thread title, where do you draw the line? Yes it's already here, sure, but the Saudi elite are rotten and it's them and *supposed* democracies symbiotically propping each other up as the world and the children's children get fuck all. As a sometime Liverpool fan, I've lost any faith now. There's people I totally respect in sporting and ability terms but there are many absolute wankers too. But it isn't about that so much - whatever comes next: a mega rich and somehow ethically acceptable funder (can't be obvs) still sees you in a 'sporting' competition with the scum of the earth backed up by our own execrable lot.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 24, 2022)

Iranian soccer player arrested amid World Cup scrutiny
					

Iran arrested a prominent former member of its national soccer team on Thursday over his criticism of the government as authorities grapple with nationwide protests that have cast a shadow over its competition at the World Cup.  The semiofficial Fars and Tasnim news agencies reported that Voria...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 25, 2022)

I saw this report earlier it's mind boggling and disgusting if it's correct!    

In the chart below, _The Washington Post_ compared the number of deaths of construction workers involved in the last four Olympics and two World Cups to the staggering (and ongoing) death toll in Qatar.







Chart via The Washington Post

The Washington Post added the following update: _This story has been updated to reflect the fact that figures include total migrant worker deaths in Qatar, not just World Cup-related deaths._

Regardless, the facts remain the same: at least 12,000 migrant workers have lost their lives in Qatar since they started preparing for the 2022 World Cup in 2010, providing further evidence for the fact that FIFA is the worst.


----------



## zahir (Nov 25, 2022)

Qatar responding to Iranian protesters:


----------



## Idaho (Nov 25, 2022)

To be fair, the Qatar's did attempt _some_  honesty about the activities of their neighbours - and Saudi responded by rolling tanks up to the border and closing relations. They are a minnow between two jealous, acrimonious and aggressive states.

It would be lovely if Qatar wasn't a fuedal state - but how realistic is that?


----------



## kabbes (Nov 25, 2022)

spellbinder said:


> I saw this report earlier it's mind boggling and disgusting if it's correct!
> 
> In the chart below, _The Washington Post_ compared the number of deaths of construction workers involved in the last four Olympics and two World Cups to the staggering (and ongoing) death toll in Qatar.
> 
> ...


As horrible as that graphic is, it looks off by a factor of 10. It only shows 1200 deaths of workers in Qatar, not 12,000.


----------



## A380 (Nov 25, 2022)

I saw my first England window flags on a car today which made me realise that in other competitions I have seen far more at this point in the competition. Is this just here or repeated across the country?


----------



## pogofish (Nov 25, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Personally I am not sure if its the dress or the fact that they have swords that is the problem




I thought the Crusader armies were mainly French and German?

Also, Saladin himself set the punishment for being a Crusader - he tended to be magnanimous after victory but after defeat, it was wholesale death by beheading.

So it seems they got-off very lightly, considering Qatar lost..!


----------



## Wilf (Nov 25, 2022)

England fans dressed as knights accused of being 'Muslim killers' by Qatari police
		


British expats... not racists, but victims of those notoriously woke organisations, FIFA and the Qatari police.    



> Speaking for the first time, the two men, who did not wish to be named, told the Telegraph they were *“definitely not racists*” and claimed they had been dressed as knights from Monty Python rather than Crusaders.
> 
> Both are British expats who have lived in Doha for several years.
> 
> ...


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 25, 2022)

Someone said early in the thread that they won't watch it as they won't enjoy knowing that so many died building the stadiums etc. I thought that applied to me but realised that I am choosing not to watch because I think I could still enjoy it.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 26, 2022)

Could be interesting 








						Qatar reviewing London investments after TfL bans its adverts – report
					

Ban linked to World Cup hosts’ human rights record taken as message ‘Qatari business not welcome in London’, source tells FT




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## kabbes (Nov 26, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Could be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whereas currently, of course, their investment portfolio is entirely based on fuzzy feelings of being a valued guest.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 26, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Could be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah For any despot looking to stash their cash somewhere safe as an hedge against revolution, London is THE place to be.  They're just having a mard in the hope that the UK Govt will tell TfL to behave itself.
The concept of any public organisation not just blindly doing what it is told is alien to them.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 26, 2022)

Apologies for dreadful snatched picture but you get the point. Alvechurch captain willets away at FGR this afternoon


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 26, 2022)

See Wales Holigans were picking on English fans in Tenerife last night.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 26, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> See Wales Holigans were picking on English fans in Tenerife last night.


err what  
sarcasm?


----------



## 8ball (Nov 26, 2022)

ddraig said:


> err what
> sarcasm?



No true Welshman..


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 27, 2022)

I thought the Joe Lycett stunt was inspired. I for one, am glad public perception has finally caught up with Beckham.

This could be the downfall of national labrador David Beckham


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 27, 2022)

A380 said:


> I saw my first England window flags on a car today which made me realise that in other competitions I have seen far more at this point in the competition. Is this just here or repeated across the country?



I haven't seen any but I think that's been the trend over the last few tournaments tbh - there's definitely been much fewer than there used to be ten or twenty years ago.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> I thought the Joe Lycett stunt was inspired. I for one, am glad public perception has finally caught up with Beckham.
> 
> This could be the downfall of national labrador David Beckham


Doubtful and this springs to mind; the Beckhams already have property in neighbouring Dubai ( for which this awful link almost seems appropriate). They may have many more places in the area.








						Inside Victoria and David Beckham's incredible Dubai holiday home
					

Victoria Beckham and David Beckham home: see inside their jaw-dropping holiday house in Dubai.




					www.hellomagazine.com


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 27, 2022)

RedRedRose said:


> I thought the Joe Lycett stunt was inspired. I for one, am glad public perception has finally caught up with Beckham.
> 
> This could be the downfall of national labrador David Beckham


He's always been quite obviously a cunt though right?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 27, 2022)

CNT36 said:


> He's always been quite obviously a cunt though right?


The runt of the litter.


----------



## chilango (Nov 27, 2022)

I've ended watching bits of two matches, Eng v USA and Mexico v Argentina. Couldn't stomach it. Turned both off within half an hour of turning on (turned on part way through both).  Just felt all wrong on so many levels.

Not looking forward to seeing which butchers end up buying United.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

chilango said:


> I've ended watching bits of two matches, Eng v USA and Mexico v Argentina. Couldn't stomach it. Turned both off within half an hour of turning on (turned on part way through both).  Just felt all wrong on so many levels.
> 
> Not looking forward to seeing which butchers end up buying United.


Because of my working hours I could have watched every match, but have only seen the odd clip on the news. Currently enjoying decent, honest FA cup footie which is now showing live. 👍👏


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Because of my working hours I could have watched every match, but have only seen the odd clip on the news. Currently enjoying decent, honest FA cup footie which is now showing live. 👍👏


The FA cup? You mean the Emirates FA Cup? The Emirates being owned by the Dubai based House of Maktoum? They kidnap and torture people don't they? In fact, they abducted someone from the streets of Cambridge.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

You will notice I avoided the e word. 🤔


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

.


----------



## strung out (Nov 27, 2022)

hash tag said:


> You will notice I avoided the e word. 🤔


Haha, are you for real? 

hash tag: I refuse to watch the World Cup due to the Qatari state's human rights record. Instead I choose to watch the honest and pure FA Cup. 

souljacker: but what about the human rights record of the FA Cup's main sponsor?

hash tag: I choose to ignore that.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

strung out said:


> Haha, are you for real?
> 
> hash tag: I refuse to watch the World Cup due to the Qatari state's human rights record. Instead I choose to watch the honest and pure FA Cup.
> 
> ...


I opened the thread questioning where you should draw the line. I suspect there a less ethical issues with lower league FA cup than there are with the World cup.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I opened the thread questioning where you should draw the line. I suspect there a less ethical issues with lower league FA cup than there are with the World cup.


I think they are the same ethical issues personally and football is littered with them. Should we support a corrupt world cup? Should players refuse to play at the Emirates or Etihad? Should everyone refuse to play against Newcastle? Because in all those instances someone has taken money from corrupt dictatorships to better their club.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I think they are the same ethical issues personally and football is littered with them. Should we support a corrupt world cup? Should players refuse to play at the Emirates or Etihad? Should everyone refuse to play against Newcastle? Because in all those instances someone has taken money from corrupt dictatorships to better their club.


In which case I should probably give up supporting or following ALL sport, not just football?


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 27, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I think they are the same ethical issues personally and football is littered with them. Should we support a corrupt world cup? Should players refuse to play at the Emirates or Etihad? Should everyone refuse to play against Newcastle? Because in all those instances someone has taken money from corrupt dictatorships to better their club.


There's very little that's not corrupt but as far as I know several thousand people haven't died building stadiums in the UK.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2022)

hash tag said:


> In which case I should probably give up supporting or following ALL sport, not just football?


Well quite. But thats why I'm essentially shrugging my shoulders and enjoying the world cup. There isn't a professional sport that doesn't take from sketchy regimes or horrible corporations. I think it's possible to love football but hate the administration that runs it.


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 27, 2022)

Oh for the innocent and pure halcyon days of jumpers for goalposts and sugar butties after school


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Well quite. But thats why I'm essentially shrugging my shoulders and enjoying the world cup. There isn't a professional sport that doesn't take from sketchy regimes or horrible corporations. I think it's possible to love football but hate the administration that runs it.


It's just the administration though. It's the clubs, the players and even the fans.
Rotten to the core. 😰


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

spellbinder said:


> Oh for the innocent and pure halcyon days of jumpers for goalposts and sugar butties after school


Not to mention dog shit all over the parks.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2022)

spellbinder said:


> Oh for the innocent and pure halcyon days of jumpers for goalposts and sugar butties after school


Well, I still remember that and still remember the joy that football can give me. That's why I'm still watching because football is still the greatest sport on the planet. Not because of FIFA or the FA or jack Warner or sepp Blatter. But because of the players and the fans.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2022)

hash tag said:


> It's just the administration though. It's the clubs, the players and even the fans.
> Rotten to the core. 😰


I assume there is a missing not in there?

I'm not sure you can blame the players and not all fans are naughty, it's just that the naughty ones are very loud. The clubs are generally cunts though.


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 27, 2022)

The wheels started coming off all sport especially football when Sky started monetizing everything.


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 27, 2022)

Joey Barton wishing he boycotted the FA cup too.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

souljacker said:


> Well, I still remember that and still remember the joy that football can give me. That's why I'm still watching because football is still the greatest sport on the planet. Not because of FIFA or the FA or jack Warner or sepp Blatter. But because of the players and the fans.


Sorry, can't find much time for the overpaid, arrogant, cheating prima donnas. Find it difficult to have much respect or belief in them.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Joey Barton wishing he boycotted the FA cup too.


Not to mention the bastard that is Roy Keane.


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 27, 2022)

There is a gradient for what constitutes as morally wrong, and I'd say FIFA and Qatar are beyond that amorphous and fuzzy line. That said, I don't see how you can boycott something that is already happening and being beamed out on TV regardless. Me not watching a couple of matches has little to no economic impact on anyone.

The event should have been contested by reminding sponsors what they are aligning their products with. Furthermore, the time for this was soon after Qatar was suggested as a host.

As for football, it's been lurching in a very shit direction for sometime. As an immediate solution, it needs mechanics that address the massive market imbalances that exist, but that won't happen because the big clubs will threaten to break away and do their own thing again.

Excellent Jacobin podcast on Qatar and general football dodginess.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Sorry, can't find much time for the overpaid, arrogant, cheating prima donnas. Find it difficult to have much respect or belief in them.


That's a small percentage of players world wide though. The huge majority of pro players worldwide earn little, have short careers and are always one foul away from retirement.

As for the players who are making big bucks, they are taking their cut of the big pie offered to them by sky. If they didn't then it would all be going direct to the chairmen.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

If nothing else the world cup might have raised some people's awareness of the issues involved, if only for 5 minutes.
On the other hand, The authorities do have a moral compass, albeit a very low one. Advertising by tobacco companies has been banned. Is alcohol sponsorship also banned? Then there is talk of banning sponsorship and advertising by betting companies. Owners of UK clubs do have to pass a fit and proper test, but not sure this means very much.


----------



## souljacker (Nov 27, 2022)

hash tag said:


> If nothing else the world cup might have raised some people's awareness of the issues involved, if only for 5 minutes.
> On the other hand, The authorities do have a moral compass, albeit a very low one. Advertising by tobacco companies has been banned. Is alcohol sponsorship also banned? Then there is talk of banning sponsorship and advertising by betting companies. Owners of UK clubs do have to pass a fit and proper test, but not sure this means very much.


The cigarette ban came from governments, not football itself. If football cared about peoples health they wouldn't advertise coke and mcdonalds (or gambling sites for that matter).


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)

souljacker said:


> The cigarette ban came from governments, not football itself. If football cared about peoples health they wouldn't advertise coke and mcdonalds (or gambling sites for that matter).


Agreed.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Nov 27, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Not to mention dog shit all over the parks.


White dog shit for goalposts


----------



## Wilf (Nov 27, 2022)

hash tag said:


> If nothing else the world cup might have raised some people's awareness of the issues involved, if only for 5 minutes.
> On the other hand, The authorities do have a moral compass, albeit a very low one. Advertising by tobacco companies has been banned. Is alcohol sponsorship also banned? Then there is talk of banning sponsorship and advertising by betting companies. Owners of UK clubs do have to pass a fit and proper test, but not sure this means very much.


.. and football clubs/broadcasting is drenched in gambling.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 29, 2022)

‘Sportswashing’: Is the World Cup providing cover for Qatar?
					

The tiny Middle Eastern nation is facing accusations of human rights abuses and corruption, but its defenders say Western critics are overlooking their own countries' offenses.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## hash tag (Nov 29, 2022)

Oh dear, this could spell trouble 








						‘Respect For Iranian Women’ protester invades pitch at World Cup match
					

A protester holding a rainbow flag and with a shirt saying ‘Respect For Iranian Women’ ran on to the pitch during Portugal’s World Cup game with Uruguay




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## bcuster (Nov 29, 2022)

.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

bcuster said:


> How Qatar paid foreign fans to create their 'passionate' World Cup ultras
> 
> 
> QATAR has paid 1,500 fans from other countries to come to the World Cup and support the host nation, it has been alleged. The tournament is now in full swing with the group stages coming to an end …
> ...



Hopefully they’ll make it back home alive.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 29, 2022)

bcuster said:


> https://www.fuckthe-sun.com/sport/6791198/qatar-paid-fans-ultras-world-cup/



You're American I think? So you might not know but linking to the Sun is best avoided.


----------



## Sue (Nov 29, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> You're American I think? So you might not know but linking to the Sun is best avoided.


And on a football thread, it's adding even more insult to injury.









						The Sun Hillsborough disaster coverage - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## bcuster (Nov 29, 2022)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> You're American I think? So you might not know but linking to the Sun is best avoided.


yes I am. i'll be careful about it it and if it's not permitted here, i won't again...


----------



## bcuster (Nov 29, 2022)

Sue said:


> And on a football thread, it's adding even more insult to injury.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assure you, the only thing I knew was that the Sun is a UK newspaper. I won't link it here again..


----------



## hash tag (Nov 29, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I assure you, the only thing I knew was that the Sun is a UK newspaper. I won't link it here again..


"Newspaper" 🤔


----------



## 8ball (Nov 29, 2022)

bcuster said:


> I assure you, the only thing I knew was that the Sun is a UK newspaper. I won't link it here again..



The Daily Mail is another one to be careful with, but you can just about get away with it if it reinforces an opinion everyone already agrees with.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 30, 2022)

Protester With Rainbow Flag Runs Onto Field At World Cup
					

The man wore a blue Superman T-shirt that said “SAVE UKRAINE” on the front and “RESPECT FOR IRANIAN WOMAN” on the back.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## hash tag (Nov 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Oh dear, this could spell trouble
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bcuster said:


> Protester With Rainbow Flag Runs Onto Field At World Cup
> 
> 
> The man wore a blue Superman T-shirt that said “SAVE UKRAINE” on the front and “RESPECT FOR IRANIAN WOMAN” on the back.
> ...


Not again, he really will be in trouble now


----------



## bcuster (Nov 30, 2022)

hash tag said:


> Not again, he really will be in trouble now


Sorry about that... I'm losing control of the helm...


----------



## spellbinder (Nov 30, 2022)

My heart bleeds
£20,000 a fucking night who's paying for that, not him i bet. What about the families who've lost loved ones building the fucking stadiums, they deserve compensation before this jumped twat gets to swan about being called* SIR David* by the hotel staff  

*Inside David Beckham's £20,000-a-night Qatar hotel as he was forced out of it
*
David Beckham was forced to leave his luxurious hotel in Qatar after fans became aware of where he was staying.

The former Manchester United player was brought into Qatar as an ambassador for the World Cup. He was staying at the five-star Mandarin Oriental in Doha, situated in the city's Msheireb district.


Beckham's accommodation came complete with its own dining area, private concierge, open-air courtyard, private pool, and gym. However, he supposedly checked out during the weekend as many fans learned where was staying at the hotel








						Inside David Beckham's £20,000-a-night Qatar hotel as he was forced out of it
					

The former Manchester United star was staying at the exclusive Mandarin Oriental




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Gromit (Nov 30, 2022)

spellbinder said:


> My heart bleeds
> £20,000 a fucking night who's paying for that, not him i bet. What about the families who've lost loved ones building the fucking stadiums, they deserve compensation before this jumped twat gets to swan about being called* SIR David* by the hotel staff
> 
> *Inside David Beckham's £20,000-a-night Qatar hotel as he was forced out of it
> ...


If he stayed 15 nights. That's the same as the average house price in the UK. Which many can't even get a mortgage deposit for.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2022)

spellbinder said:


> My heart bleeds
> £20,000 a fucking night who's paying for that, not him i bet. What about the families who've lost loved ones building the fucking stadiums, they deserve compensation before this jumped twat gets to swan about being called* SIR David* by the hotel staff
> 
> *Inside David Beckham's £20,000-a-night Qatar hotel as he was forced out of it
> ...


£15m a year for 10 yrs to act as an ambassador! Greedy immoral c@nt.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 30, 2022)

1927 said:


> £15m a year for 10 yrs to act as an ambassador! Greedy immoral c@nt.


10 years acting as an ambassador for what/who? FIFA?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 30, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 10 years acting as an ambassador for what/who? FIFA?


Qatar!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 30, 2022)

1927 said:


> Qatar!


Greedy immoral cunt!


----------



## zahir (Dec 2, 2022)

Qatar imported fans from Lebanon.









						The Fans Screamed for Qatar. Their Passion Hid a Secret.
					

DOHA, Qatar — Midway through the second half of Qatar’s match against Senegal at the World Cup, the drumming stopped as a man in a bucket hat and sunglasses rose and asked for quiet. Moments earlier, a section of the crowd — more than 1,000 strong, almost all men, all of them in identical maroon...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## bcuster (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## kabbes (Dec 6, 2022)

Yeah, it’s exactly the same thing as 6000 dead slaves


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 6, 2022)

kabbes said:


> Yeah, it’s exactly the same thing as 6000 dead slaves





Spoiler: Bad taste joke



Egypt is just mad all theirs escaped in biblical times


----------



## hash tag (Dec 8, 2022)

Dying is just a natural part of life 








						Qatar World Cup chief says ‘death is a part of life’ after reported worker death
					

Qatar has launched a work safety investigation into the death of a worker after reports that a man died at a training site during the World Cup




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## hash tag (Dec 9, 2022)

I tried discussing the ethics of this world cup with a colleague today. As he was a Muslim, there was absolutely no debate to be had. 🤔 This is someone who drinks alcohol, will celebrate Christmas with his wife and children and feels it's perfectly acceptable to have 4 wives. Some things are best left.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 15, 2022)

Sorry, I couldn't find it on the C4 site, but, it's this evening at 9 Joe Lycett's Got Your Back Joe Lycett Vs David Beckham - Joe Lycett Vs David Beckham: A Got Your Back Christmas Special - British Comedy Guide


----------



## 8ball (Dec 15, 2022)

hash tag said:


> This is someone who drinks alcohol, will celebrate Christmas with his wife and children and feels it's perfectly acceptable to have 4 wives.



So basically completely integrated aside from the wives thing.
Where does he stand on slave labour?


----------



## hash tag (Dec 16, 2022)

8ball said:


> So basically completely integrated aside from the wives thing.
> Where does he stand on slave labour?


People want work, people need work, if they get paid for it......life is cheap
Also very pro death penalty


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2022)

hash tag said:


> People want work, people need work, if they get paid for it......life is cheap
> Also very pro death penalty



So perfectly integrated aside from the wives thing.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 16, 2022)

8ball said:


> So perfectly integrated aside from the wives thing.


How can you call these people out without upsetting the woke police


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2022)

hash tag said:


> How can you call these people out without upsetting the woke police



I think you mean the “caring and becoming a better person” police.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2022)

I am guessing this is about Neville's involvement in Qatar; interesting the fail has turned against him. I wonder if it mentions all the other names
that sold out


----------



## souljacker (Dec 20, 2022)

hash tag said:


> I am guessing this is about Neville's involvement in Qatar; interesting the fail has turned against him. I wonder if it mentions all the other names
> that sold out
> 
> View attachment 356414


It's about him bitching about the UKs treatment of its workers while running a hotel and property empire that some staff have said treats its workers poorly. Although twitter seems to suggest that its not the full story and actually his workers are having a great time in their minimum wage jobs.


----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2022)

souljacker said:


> It's about him bitching about the UKs treatment of its workers while running a hotel and property empire that some staff have said treats its workers poorly. Although twitter seems to suggest that its not the full story and actually his workers are having a great time in their minimum wage jobs.


cheers,  I can't click on links like that.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 20, 2022)

This is the sort of thing on twitter today:


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2022)

Did he offer any examples of how ITV is "woke"? I neither watch ITV's non-sport output, nor know what woke means.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 20, 2022)

Seriously. You should all read Squires.









						David Squires on … a salty end to Qatar’s World Cup
					

Our cartoonist reflects on the World Cup finale as Argentina celebrate and the Fifa circus leaves town




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2022)

stavros said:


> Did he offer any examples of how ITV is "woke"? I neither watch ITV's non-sport output, nor know what woke means.


Of course he didn't, he's an absolute fucking twat. "woke ITV", my eyes can't roll enough.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 21, 2022)

souljacker said:


> This is the sort of thing on twitter today:
> 
> View attachment 356416



Dan Wootton is representative of Twitter now?

Disclaimer:  I have used Twitter once - many years ago


----------



## donkyboy (Dec 21, 2022)

why didn't call this thread drawing the line in the sand (Qatar).


----------

